# Jodi's TP-PT Journal



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm starting TP's program so it's time to start this journal.  Once I'm done the program, I will go back to my Breaking the Barrier journal at Avant.  I started that journal the day I decided to compete in bodybuilding and I'm determined to finish that journal the day of my competition.  

I'm coming off a week rest period which I decided to do last minute because my body was screaming at me and I was just sick with very little energy this past week.  It wasn't easy not lifting but I managed.  So I'm going to safely assume that my lifts are going to take a week to build back up.  That's what usually happens when I take time off and its discouraging but I know the time off did me well.

I've been on and off bulking since October and gained 10lbs which most appears to be muscle.  However, this past week I did lose 2lbs.  I'm not sure if any of it's muscle or not but I also did just start SesaThin and HEAT so I'm sure that had something to do with it as well.  So as I stand, I have an 8lb gain since I decided to compete in BB.

During these 12 weeks I plan on cutting for half the time and then recomp the other. Then, I'd like to maintain what I have until its time for competition dieting.

Anyway, here are my stats:

Bodyweight:  131.2
Chest:  36.25
Rib Cage:  28.5
Arms: 11
Flexed:  12.5
Waist: 28.5
Abs at naval:  32.75 
Lower Abs:  33.5
Hips:  36
Under Butt around thighs:  36.5
Thigh: 22.25
Calf: 14


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2004)

When's your comp?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jodi- is you'r Comp here?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Cant wait to watch your progress on TP's new program too!! 
We need some new pics woman of all that added muscle!


----------



## Var (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

Mono - It's in November 

Sara - Yes it will be here

Jen - Thanks - pics will be soon, probably next weekend

Var - Thanks


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2004)

Still 6 months away?  That means youre gonna add at least another 10lbs of muscle before the comp, then, right?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jodi- I gotta come and cheer up for you hon!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Still 6 months away?  That means youre gonna add at least another 10lbs of muscle before the comp, then, right?


  Not if I want to stay in lightweight I won't be.    Maybe a couple more lbs but that's it.

Thanks Sara


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jodster  Great to see a new journal, I always love reading yours 
Hey, this TP program, what is it all about? Or is it a big secret?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jodi - Look forward to reading your progress on TPPT


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey, so cool we're doing the same thing now! Good Luck and you'll do great!

Jen- It's a big secret!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

> Hey Jodster  Great to see a new journal, I always love reading yours
> Hey, this TP program, what is it all about? Or is it a big secret?



Thanks Jenny   It's a secret.    Sorry, my lips are sealed. 

I can tell you that is will be pure hell in a few weeks 



> Hey Jodi - Look forward to reading your progress on TPPT


Thanks CQ - I have a feeling that we will all see some good results if everyone sticks with it 



> Hey, so cool we're doing the same thing now! Good Luck and you'll do great!


Thanks Rock - and you will too.


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 11, 2004)

Everyone seems to be getting on TP's program. How does one join?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SpinQueen *_
> Everyone seems to be getting on TP's program. How does one join?



There was a thread about it in the training forum.  It was a couple weeks ago, though... i dont know if he's still taking testers.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

TP stopped taking testers over a week ago.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

I wasn't going to even bother posting today's food but I thought it would nice to look back at and drool because the next 6 weeks are going to be clean and no cheats.

I'm not going to bother posting it in meals because there were no real meals today, more like constant eating 

My Gram sent me an Easter package and it was all junk food and I ate it all 

Coffee
Eggs
4 L/F S/F Oatmeal PB Muffins (they are tiny)
5 or 6 FF S/F Oatmeal Cookies
Turkey
Veggies
Banana Chips
WOW Tortilla Chips & Salsa
2 Peeps
MiniBag SweetTart Jelly Beans
MiniBag Cadbury Mini Eggs
1 Chocolate Cadbury Egg
2 Huge Scoops Baskin Robbins Ice Cream - Peanut Butter Cup & Choc. Chip Cookie Dough (ok that one I went and got on my own) 

I'm stuffed 

I was going to make Lasagna today and that didn't happen.  I also planned on endulging in martini's today and again, I was too full.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a proper diet for Easter  I'm glad you enjoyed it  
Oooh, you got me all curious about this TP training  Will we all know when the testing is over? I hope TP will write one of those excellent articles about it  I hope it's soon, cause I want a new training program 

Have wonderful Monday sweets!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good meals Jodi. I think I beat you over the weekend though!  Do you not cheat because you are taking Leptigen or because your body does not need to cheat?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd wish you you good luck, but you don't need luck.

You'll kick ass 

I'll be following as usual


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2004)

It will be a two part article.

The first part will be in the next Mind and Muscle magazine (early may).


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 12, 2004)

Jodi...good luck in November...with you're mass and density I think you can do VERY WELL as a lightweight...just add a few more lean lbs and then get shredded and you'll kick some ass!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wasn't going to even bother posting today's food but I thought it would nice to look back at and drool because the next 6 weeks are going to be clean and no cheats.
> 
> I'm not going to bother posting it in meals because there were no real meals today, more like constant eating
> ...



 you got just as big an appetite as me!   
yumm yuumm


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That's a proper diet for Easter  I'm glad you enjoyed it
> Oooh, you got me all curious about this TP training  Will we all know when the testing is over? I hope TP will write one of those excellent articles about it  I hope it's soon, cause I want a new training program
> 
> Have wonderful Monday sweets!


Yeah, I enjoyed it and feel like a bloated  now


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good meals Jodi. I think I beat you over the weekend though!  Do you not cheat because you are taking Leptigen or because your body does not need to cheat?


I don't know.    I just typically have no problem not cheating.  I plan the days I'm going to cheat.  I don't necessarily plan how much I'm going to eat  but I do plan the days.  6 weeks from this weekend I'm flying to Michigan for my cousins wedding, that will be my next cheat.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Jodi...good luck in November...with you're mass and density I think you can do VERY WELL as a lightweight...just add a few more lean lbs and then get shredded and you'll kick some ass!


Thanks FF 

I really don't think I need much more muscle now.  My goal is to cap my shoulders and it sucks trying to do so   Then of course getting lean enough is going to suck ass


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you got just as big an appetite as me!
> yumm yuumm


I could have eaten more


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Luck Jodi!!  

Your cheat sounds So Yummy!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you Stacey 

I hope you had a nice Easter as well.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

Jodi - looks like a wonderful easter 

1st day today right?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, today is Day 1.  I can't wait to finally get back in the gym today.  I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Luck Jodi....I can't wait to watch your progress....Oh, I'm sending you a PM....I have a question for you.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks FG 

You should have an answer soon over there.  I'll be sure of it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Today was suppose to be a High Carb Day but seeing yesterday was so bad, I made it a no carb day.  I still had plenty of glycogen stored for my workout. 

6AM - HEAT 

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. 2% Cottage Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish 

12PM HEAT & LG Basic

Meal 3:
5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

5PM HEAT & LG Basic

Meal 4:
4 oz. Buffalo
1 C. Green Beans
2 Fish 
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish 
1 Sesathin


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahhhhh..............It felt so wonderful to finally workout again today   My strength was down a bit from the long break I took but not as bad as I expected.  I thoroughly enjoyed my workout today 

2 WG Pulldowns:  110x9, 110x8
2 Barbell Rows:  115x9, 135x8
2 Lying Leg Curls:  95x9, 100x7
2 Barbell Curls:  45x9, 65x7
2 Cable Hammer Curls:  40x8, 35x8
2 Seated Calf Raise:  90x9, 110x8
2 Barbell Shrugs:  135x9, 155x8

25 mins. Elliptical - I know, I did cardio  

I just want to drop the water from yesterday's cheat a little faster.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

I think you row more than me.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 12, 2004)

lookin good Jodi, just postin so I can keep an eye on someone who knows how to eat ( i would like you to talk to my gf)

Monolith I was noticing her lifts, pretty impressive but look who we are talking about here


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Monolith I was noticing her lifts, pretty impressive but look who we are talking about here



True.  Cant compare her to mere mortals.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys but I come on here.  My back is my strongest bodypart


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Gawd your quite the popular one haha!  I hope to follow along


----------



## once was fat (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ahhhhh..............It felt so wonderful to finally workout again today   My strength was down a bit from the long break I took but not as bad as I expected.  I thoroughly enjoyed my workout today
> 
> 2 WG Pulldowns:  110x9, 110x8
> ...


Wow your pretty dam strong there my lady. J/K  But you are pretty strong.  You remind me of this woman in my gym when she goes to do pull-ups every guy in the gym stops to watch as she cranks out 20 reps without breaking a sweat and then we all look at each other and go wholy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will be looking forward to seeing our results with tp-pt.  

Oh by the way I sent you a pm on that supp defense plus by nutribiotics.  I did find a bottle at this place called wild oats here in tucson.  It seems to have given a little boost in recovery of my cold.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Wild Oats = Henry's in So Cal. Pretty good place. I have to check out Sprouts though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Premier 

Once -  Hmmm........I didn't get the PM.  I'm glad you found it.  I double the recommended dosage for fast recovery.  That stuff kicks ass.  Oh and I'm not that strong, I'm luck if I can do 10 pullups and that's on a good day. 

Aggies- Sprouts is awsome.  I shop there all the time now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, gotta throw my 2 cents in here too and say your lifting almost more than me Jodi! Great job!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Rock - I doubt that   Have you tried clean cardio yet?


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Whats clean cardio??? Or is this a secret


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

No, clean cardio is not a secret.  I've tried it a few time and OMG 

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=200&issueID=17


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

there aren't many women at our gym who can even do pull ups period.  I've only seen one gal who actually added weight (10lbs) to her pull up ... and those that do do them, use the weighted machine - and I'd bet that they aren't pull much weight.  Good work!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 13, 2004)

thats interesting.  I think I would probably knock myself out if I tried that or at least fall over


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

Jodi is a powerhouse!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Rock - I doubt that   Have you tried clean cardio yet?


I've been practicing the movement after my lifting Mon and today. Tomorrow I don't lift so I'm going to try Clean Cardio. I was thinking of doing the jerk with it also. Whatever I do it's going to be very light weights me thinks


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've been practicing the movement after my lifting Mon and today. Tomorrow I don't lift so I'm going to try Clean Cardio. I was thinking of doing the jerk with it also. Whatever I do it's going to be very light weights me thinks




Cleans can be a pain to learn on your own if you don't have someone experienced to watch your form and help you out.

I like to have my clients start with just doing the pull.  Like power shrugs.  do reps from the hang position and from the floor.  then take a medecine ball and hold it out infront of you and do explosive jerks bringing it overhead.   I love olympic lifting.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

those rows (and all the rest) are awesome.  

whenever someone (who knows nothing  ) tells me i'm strong i laugh to myself and think.....ya don't know jodi.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice workout!!  Im still trying to get as much grub on these.. heheheeh  

JODI DID CARDIO??????????  this has got to be the first I have ever seen!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks guys but back is easier for me than the rest   Wait til tonight, it will not be a easy 

Jen - I know, I was shocked myself that I did cardio


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. 2% Cottage Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
1 Sesathin
2 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4.5 oz. Turkey
1 C. Broccoli
1 C. Oats
1 Oatmeal PB Muffin (has unsweetened applesauce in it so no apple)
2 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
Turkey Chili - The really hot stuff, you know the kind that makes you sweat, your eyes water and mouth feel like its on fire 
Speck of Brown Rice
1 L/C Tortilla
1/2 Apple
2 Fish
1 Sesathin

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
1 Sesathin


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

I made it through the squats without a spotter and I'm still alive  .  Weight was a tad low than what I would expect of myself but at least I made it without shaking and being scared half to death.    

2 BB Squats:  155x9, 175x9
2 Leg Ext:  130x9, 135x7
2 Incline BB Press:  95x9, 95x9
2 Cable Crossovers:  20x9, 25x9
2 Military DB Press:  30x9, 30x8
2 DB CG Bench:  45x7, 40x9
2 VBar Pressdown:  50x9, 55x9


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats Jodi, I knew you could do it


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

My 2 cheerleaders 

Thanks guys   Maybe next time I'll attempt to increase it.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> My 2 cheerleaders
> 
> Thanks guys   Maybe next time I'll attempt to increase it.



youre already doing more than me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, you blow me away on squats!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Jodi!

Squats are Back


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys but I don't know if I'll ever squat what I use too.    So no Iain, I wish, but squats aren't back.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

Jodi you squated!!  :bounce: good work woman!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whatever! 

You'll be back on the horse


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Jen 

Iain, really I'm telling you its not gonna happen.  I don't want my quads THAT muscular again


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Jen
> 
> Iain, really I'm telling you its not gonna happen.  I don't want my quads THAT muscular again



well if you don't want/need that muscle...I sure do want mine that muscular.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

I just don't want them as big as they use to be.  Too much muscle and I was out of proportion.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just don't want them as big as they use to be.  Too much muscle and I was out of proportion.



Just means you need to go psycho for the rest of your bodyparts to keep up.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Just means you need to go psycho for the rest of your bodyparts to keep up.




  That is what I was thinking


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Yesterdays Meals:

3 HEAT

Meal 1:  
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1/4 C. 1% CC
1 SesaThin

Leptigen

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish'
1 SesaThin

3 HEAT

Meal 3:
4.5 oz. Turkey
1 C. Broccoli

3 HEAT
1 Leptigen

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% CC
5G Protein
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish
1 SesaThin


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Lifts!! I can't wait until I'm half that strong  

How do you like the sesathin and heat so far?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Andrea 

I love the SesaThin   I'm still debating on the HEAT as I have not been taking it long enough to give a good evaluation of it yet.  It blunts my hunger ALOT!!!!!!   That's for sure


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks good Jodi, good luck and stay with it girl!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Tank............and good luck to you


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Yesterday 4/15/04 - Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg White
1/4 FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 C. Green Beans
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish 


Meal 3:
Turkey Chili
1 LC Tortilla
2 LF SF Oatmeal Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
5 oz. Buffalo Meatloaf
Asparagus
Green Beans
1 C. Oats
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
10G Protein
2 Fish
1 SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout - 4/15/2004 - Phase I - Day 3

2 WG Pulldowns:  115x8, 110x7
2 Barbell Rows:  135x6x, 125x5 (Bent over parallel to floor)
2 Lying Leg Cursl:  100x9, 100x8
2 Barbell Curls:  55x9, 60x7
2 Cable Hammer Curls:  35x9, 35x8
2 Seated Calf Raise:  110x8, 110x8
2 Barbell Shrug:  155x9, 165x8


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

were those homemade cookies??  

so do tell - what do you like about the Sesathin-I wanna hear more! 

Great workout!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

I still can't get over how much weight you lift Jodi! Awesome job! And one more post hits the magic 10,000


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Jen  - Yes.....OF COURSE, they were homemade.  I love baking..........maybe a little too much 

I really think the SesaThin is doing its job.  I appear to be getting leaner a bit faster than normal.  It could also be the HEAT or a combo of both.  

Thanks Rock   I don't give a shit about my post count though


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yesterday's Workout - 4/15/2004 - Phase I - Day 3
> 
> 2 WG Pulldowns:  115x8, 110x7
> ...


 Craaaaazzzzzzzzeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yesterday's Workout - 4/15/2004 - Phase I - Day 3
> 
> 2 WG Pulldowns:  115x8, 110x7
> ...



Damn you're strong!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Jill and Var


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

oh, oatmeal cookies, now those sound awesome....
I'll assume you put the recipe in the recipes section so off to hunt.

So, how are you feeling?  Your workouts look great!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually its Jen's recipe with a few added things of my own   But Jen posted her recipe a few weeks ago. 

I feel alright.  I've had a killer migraine but I just keep popping Tylenol 

Looking forward to picking the pace up a bit on these workouts.  Maybe I shouldn't speak too soon.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Actually its Jen's recipe with a few added things of my own   But Jen posted her recipe a few weeks ago.
> 
> I feel alright.  I've had a killer migraine but I just keep popping Tylenol
> ...



IIRC, werent headaches a pretty common side effect with the HEAT?  Do you think this is related somehow?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

i have another sesathin/heat question for ya.  i think you started both at the same time (no?) yet it seems like you are a bigger fan of the sesathin - curious how you distinguish between them if you started taking them together?  (i bet i missed something)

hope your head feels better.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

I started SesaThin before HEAT first of all.  2nd, I only started with 1 pill twice a day to acclimate.  I stopped HEAT yesterday in hopes that it will resolve the headaches I've been having.  So far no luck


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

did you quit your morning coffee?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Hell No!!  I will NEVER get rid of my coffee.  

Well except in last few weeks before competing.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank You Greeky.  I hope you start feeling better as well.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

Jodi, do you supplement with anything that has a form of choline in it?  Maybe in your multi?

If not, you might want to try that for the headaches.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, its in my multi.  Thanks though, I appreciate it.   Tylenol is my best friend right now LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Although the GO really helped it this morning and there is Choline in that too I believe.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

The headache youre describing sounds similar to other headaches people have had from a choline shortage (after taking something that increases cholinergic activity, like piracetam, without a choline source).  Even after stopping supplementation, the headache persists for several days.

If you took the GO, with choline, and it helped... maybe its a sign?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm actually a bit concerned.  I've had this same migraine for over a week now   Which is why I've stopped HEAT and a few other supps I've been taking.  I'm trying to narrow it down.  As it is right now the only things I'm on now is:
Multi Vit
Multi Min
Potassium
Cal/Mag
Fish Oil
SesaThin
The occassional dose of GO
Protein

I stopped everything else.  It's always on the right side of my temple and its a constant pounding.  It won't fucking go away   As much as I despise going to the doctor, if it doesn't go away soon I may have to


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Feel betther Jodi 

I posted a thread on leptigen on Supps....could you take a look if you get a chance?? Thanks so much. Also, any experiences youve had on it would be great....I'll check over there or you can PM me Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Dang Jodie, that sucks  

Great w/o BTW


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm actually a bit concerned.  I've had this same migraine for over a week now   Which is why I've stopped HEAT and a few other supps I've been taking.  I'm trying to narrow it down.  As it is right now the only things I'm on now is:
> Multi Vit
> Multi Min
> ...



Dunno... 

Have you tried asking at avant, yet?  I'd hate to explain to my doctor all the stuff im taking... he'd want to grill me for an hour.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

I talked to Dante about it and he suggested stopping the HEAT for now and I've done so.  I just hope its nothing serious


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg White
1/4 FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish 

Meal 3:
4.5 oz. Buffalo Meatloaf
1 C. Green Beans
1.25 C. Oats
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
Turkey Taco Meat
2 LC Tortillas
Refried Beans
2 LF SF Oatmeal Cookies
Couple Banana Chips  
Asparagus
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
10G Protein
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Phase 1, Day 4

2 BB Squats: 185x9, 185x9
2 Leg Ext: 135x8, 135x7
2 Incline BB Press: 105x9, 110x9
2 Cable Crossovers: 25x9, 30x9
2 Military DB Press: 30x9, 30x9
2 DB CG Bench: 40x9, 40x9
2 VBar Pressdown: 60x7, 55x9


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice W/O Jodi! I hope the headaches go away! I doubt its anything serious so don't worry about that but if it does keep up wouldn't hurt to get a CT Scan and MRI. Give it a few days though and see what laying off the HEAT does. Do you get dizzy or nauseas w/ the H/A?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hope your headaches are gone today.  Do you think it might be pesty people?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2004)

LOL - Very well could be 

Thanks Rock and Jodie.............unfortunately the pounding is still there.  The GO really seems to dull it so for now I'm sucking that back as much as I can.  I won't have insurance with my new job for another 7 or 8 weeks   So I really do hope this goes away soon.  I feel great otherwise.  

If it is a deficiancy in something, I'd love to figure out what it is and avoid the doctor.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hows your blood pressure? Have you tried exedrine Migraine? I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL - Very well could be
> 
> Thanks Rock and Jodie.............unfortunately the pounding is still there.  The GO really seems to dull it so for now I'm sucking that back as much as I can.  I won't have insurance with my new job for another 7 or 8 weeks   So I really do hope this goes away soon.  I feel great otherwise.
> ...



How long have you been off the HEAT now?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been off of it for 3 days now.  I'm thinking the HEAT has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've been off of it for 3 days now.  I'm thinking the HEAT has nothing to do with it.



But the migraines started right around the time you started using HEAT, right?  Have you ever had them before?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2004)

No   I'm almost positive they started before I started using HEAT.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No   I'm almost positive they started before I started using HEAT.



Oooooh... well then, forget everything ive been babbling about. 

It's still strange that the GO seems to alleviate the symptoms...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

get better soon Jodi! headaches are a pain (no pun intended!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2004)

GO has caffiene, which, if she is suffering from lack of caffiene, would help.

It also has ALCAR which helps mental function and clarity.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

Jodi mentioned she's still drinking coffee, so i guess you could rule out the caffeine (unless its decaf  )... and its obviously not tyrosine.

That just leaves the ALCAR and the choline.  I guess you could rule out the choline, since the headaches came back relatively soon after taking the GO... and i dont see how the choline would deplete that quickly without something increasing cholinergic activity?

That just leaves the ALCAR.  So i guess you could test it this way... ALCAR has a metabolic half life of like 6 hours, right?  Personally i can feel a ~2g dose begin to taper off after about 2-3 hours.  So Jodi, how soon after taking the GO do the headaches come back?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2004)

How much potassium are you taking?  Potassium can cause blood pressure problems.  Usually it's low potassium levels that cause headaches.  Taking alot of diuretics and caffeine can drop your potassium levels though even if you are supplementing.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Jodi!
I'm sorry to hear about your migranes  Most of the time it is stress related, maybe you should take some more time to relax 

Do you have any links for Sensathin and Heat? It sounds interesting 

Feel better


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> How much potassium are you taking?  Potassium can cause blood pressure problems.  Usually it's low potassium levels that cause headaches.  Taking alot of diuretics and caffeine can drop your potassium levels though even if you are supplementing.


I take potassium twice a day as well as the potassium in my multi vit and my multi minerals.  I don't use any diuretics. 

Oh and TP - I'm still drinking coffee and diet soda.  You know how difficult it is to take those away from me 

I think my mineral supplementation is fine and I make sure I take the important things my body needs and if I drink extra water that day than I take a little additional minerals to go with it.  I do develop water headaches if I don't take my minerals.  This is not a water headache though   This is a fucking migraine that won't go away


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jodi!
> I'm sorry to hear about your migranes  Most of the time it is stress related, maybe you should take some more time to relax
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny   Thanks - I amost wish it was stress related but I couldn't ask for things to better in my life right now.  I'm very happy.  A little home sick but still very happy 

As far as the SesaThin and HEAT..............Here you go 

SesaThin 

HEAT


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Jodi- are you ok? how are you doing? 
I hope you feeling better sweetie


----------



## Paynne (Apr 18, 2004)

I never had a migraine but I was getting a sharp headache everytime I worked out for about a week.  Of course the doc just blamed the supps and just said to stop ALL supps since he had no idea what any of them do.  I just took a week off from the gym and started back with light weights and I was fine.  

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

Yesterday - No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg White
1/4 FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
4.5 oz. Buffalo Meatloaf
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

Meal 3:
Lettuce
Can Tuna
Calorie Free Dressing
2 Fish Oil
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
4 oz. Tilapia
1 C. Green Beans
2 Fish Oil
Too much PB

Meal 5:
1 C 2% CC Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Jodi mentioned she's still drinking coffee, so i guess you could rule out the caffeine (unless its decaf



Which is sort of meaningless.  I find that some days I require caffiene in the afternoon, or else I get headaches, and some days I don't.

When this gets particularly bad, I have to stop all caffiene until I am "detoxed".


----------



## Monolith (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Which is sort of meaningless.  I find that some days I require caffiene in the afternoon, or else I get headaches, and some days I don't.
> 
> When this gets particularly bad, I have to stop all caffiene until I am "detoxed".



Yeah, i didnt think of that.

Eh, i give up.  Hope you feel better soon, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think its caffeine though 

I stopped SesaThin and Leptigen yesterday as well and my head is still killing me.  I'm at a loss for options.  I'm starting to think I need to go to a doctor soon 

The only things I'm on now is Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2004)

If you've narrowed it down to, um, nothing, I'd drop the caffiene for 3-4 days.  Suffer through it, and see.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't wanna!  That's just cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

http://articles.pimprig.com/featured_pimprig/the_caffeine_machine.php 

This is what you need!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Yesterday 2nd No Carb Day 

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg White
1/4 FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese

Meal 2:
4.5 oz. Buffalo Meatloaf
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 3:
30G Protein
2 Fish
Couple banana chips 
1 T. Natty PB

Meal 4:
6-8 oz. Top Round Roast
Celery/Summer Squash/Onion/Zucchini
2 Fish

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> http://articles.pimprig.com/featured_pimprig/the_caffeine_machine.php
> 
> This is what you need!


I love it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

I made a new kind last night from Jen's recipe. They are good but I'm not going to post it because most people wouldn't care for them all that much. Personally, I like them and they are good for me on high or low carb days.

8 Splenda packets
1/2 C. Buckwheat Flour
1/2 C. Stoneground WW Flour
1 C. Oats
1/2 tsp. Baking Powder
1/2 tsp. Baking Soda
1 C. Unsweetened Apple Sauce
1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
4 Egg Whites

Mix and place on cookie sheet. Bake for 8 mins at 350 degrees.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Oats
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
Cinnamin/Splenda
Baking Soda/Baking Powder
S/F Maple Syrup
1 WW Tortilla
S/F Jam
2 Cookies (above recipe)

Meal 2
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
5 oz. Buffalo Meatloaf
1 C. Green Beans
Brown Rice
Diced Tomatos w/ Green Chili's
4 Cookies

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
WW Pasta
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1 Tortilla
S/F Jam
3 Cookies

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
10G Protein
Cinnamin/Splenda


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you know the macros of each cookie?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't know the cals but I figured the carbs and it's 8.5G carb per cookie.  The recipe makes 2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Hungry today eh!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

It was High Carb Day - I always eat like this on high carb day


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Phase II Day 5

3 WG Pulldowns:  115x8, 110x8, 110x7
3 BB Rows:  125x9, 125x9, 125x8
3 Lying Leg Curls:  100x8, 95x8, 95x7
3 BB Curls:  60x8, 55x8, 55x7
3 Cable Hammer Curls:  35x9, 35x8, 35x8
3 Seated Calf:  120x7, 110x7, 100x8
3 BB Shrugs:  155x9, 155x9, 155x9


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Impressive weight as always, Jodi.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Can I come eat over at your house?  

Hope the headache was better today.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Can I come eat over at your house?
> 
> Hope the headache was better today.


 Of course, come join me on high carb day.  I love high carb day  

Wish I could eat like that everyday 

Thanks Monolith


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Umm...we would get as big as the house if we ate like that every day.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jodi.  Do you think I could make those cookies or any cookies with whole wheat pancake mix.  Great job on workouts.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

I dunno.  It depends on whats in the mix I suppose.


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Can you buy sesathin or heat in a store? I have a friend going down to the US this weekend, and he volunteered to pick me up anything I needed! Any suggestions at all?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

No, you can only order it from Avant's site.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I give up on trying to get rid of caffeine.  I think it's making my headache worse by not having caffeine.  I'm reaching for coffee now


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I give up on trying to get rid of caffeine.  I think it's making my headache worse by not having caffeine.  I'm reaching for coffee now



That sucks, Jodi. 

So the headaches havent gotten any better?


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello! I made your new cookies, yummy!! The only diff is I grinded up 1 cup of oats in replacement of the flours. The apple flav is great! How many does the recipe make? I only made 12, so they must be double the size of yours cause each one had 15C!!


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2004)

Crazy Q, but are the cookies soft and chewy or more of a hard ginger snappy type cookie?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

Monolith - No they havn't gone away yet.  It's been almost 2 weeks now 

Jill - I'm glad you like them and you must make big cookies because I got 2 dozen out of them

Semi - They are soft cookies.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

Jodi - any chance you're having a really bad allergy season?    Whatever the cause...I hope the headaches stop already.  Hang in there chica.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I wish it was just that but it's not


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Jodi - any chance you're having a really bad allergy season?    Whatever the cause...I hope the headaches stop already.  Hang in there chica.



Hey... there's an idea.  Maybe you should down some anti-histamines, see if it does anything.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm that sounds really good! Can't wait to try!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I already tried with Benadryl.  I've tried everything


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Are you sleeping alright?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Here's a random, left field idea... have you changed any settings on your monitor recently?  Or maybe got a new one?  As a techie, youre probably familiar with this... but if you set the refresh rate too low, it can give you headaches.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2004)

Which Benadryl are you using, I find the allergy and sinus(green pills) work great while the other variations do not help at all.  I get headaches all the time.

Edit - For me, most medications work best if I can catch the headache before it is full blown, so it may not work now.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been sleeping like a rock lately and no I haven't touched the refresh rate on any of my monitors.  Thank guys for trying to help.  I truly appreciate it


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 20, 2004)

Its the caffiene.  Stop denying it.  Of course they will get worse.  That is why its called withdrawal.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its the caffiene.  Stop denying it.  Of course they will get worse.  That is why its called withdrawal.



So why not just take even more caffeine?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> So why not just take even more caffeine?


 I like this idea better


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Lettuce
Calorie Free Dressing
1 WW Pita
3 Oat Cookies

Meal 4:
1 Can Tuna
2/3 C. Brown Rice
3 Oat Cookies
1 LC Tortilla
2 Fish
Couple Banana chips 

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamin/Splenda
10G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

I hope these headaches are over soon! You should totally see at doc at this point. I hate doctors, but I would hate giving up my coffee more 

BTW- does or did your leptigen make you gassy???


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Couple Banana chips



I think I know why you keep having headaches, you can't go banging your head into walls over little snacks like that.

Do you chew gum? If not, do you clench your teeth when under stress?  Could be TMJ.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

Today sucked at the gym.   My squats didn't go well and I don't know why but energy was low.  I think the headaches are taking a toll.

Then I was done my last set of DB CG and I sat up from the bench and someone was doing DB curls right in front of me  and I they brought the DB right down on my right wrist.  Right on my fucking metal plate along my ulna bone.  My wrist is swollen and along my ulna where I had my surgery already has a huge bruise on it.  I was so freaking mad that I yelled at the moron to never stand in front of anyone like that.  What an IDIOT!  I mean  was he thinking anyway.   I could barely do the VBar pressdowns and I had to lower the weight considerable.  I'm icing it now and at least tomorrow is an off day it this won't restrict me on Thursday. 

As usual each set is 1-2 reps shy of failure

3 BB Squats:  195x7, 185x7, 185x7
3 Leg Ext:  135x9, 135x7, 130x6
3 Incline Bench:  105x9, 105x6, 100x7
3 Cable Crossovers:  30x9, 35x8, 35x6
3 Military DB Shoulder Press:  35x9, 35x8, 35x7
3 DB CG Press:  40x9, 40x8, 40x7
3 VBar Pressdown:  60x5, 50x4, 40x9


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> I hope these headaches are over soon! You should totally see at doc at this point. I hate doctors, but I would hate giving up my coffee more
> 
> BTW- does or did your leptigen make you gassy???


Thanks - no insurance so I can't go yet.  Yes the LG does tend to give a little gas


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I think I know why you keep having headaches, you can't go banging your head into walls over little snacks like that.
> 
> Do you chew gum? If not, do you clench your teeth when under stress?  Could be TMJ.


I don't chew gum often.  My stress is at an all time low too.  TMJ - I had that when I was younger and had it fixed, its no longer an issue for me.  Thanks though   I do need to see a doctor but I can't just yet.


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Im stinky


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

What a total ass!  I would have yelled to.  People are so fucking inconsiderate... Dont even get me started 

I think you did pretty good on squats.  You havent done them in a long time, and things take time.  You will get there 

I hope your headaches get better soon


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

OMG - I was so furious.  I seriously could have told him where he could shove that dumbell but I didn't want to cause a scene more than it was.  As it is a few guys came running over to make sure I was alright and they hollered at the guy as well.  It just makes me so mad because I've had this metal plate for 5 years and I've never hurt myself and I'm always careful.  Then comes some moron and hits it with at 45lb db.  The plate is attached to my bone and OMG................the pain 

I falling apart.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I cant even imagine...  Is it from a serious fracture?  How did you break it?

My grandfather rolled an ATV and broke his ankle severly.  He has a metal plate and 6 screws in there.  He says it bothers him big time when its cold out.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2004)

What is a DB CG?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

DB= DumBell  CG=Close Grip


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I cant even imagine...  Is it from a serious fracture?  How did you break it?
> 
> My grandfather rolled an ATV and broke his ankle severly.  He has a metal plate and 6 screws in there.  He says it bothers him big time when its cold out.


Well believe it or not I was a tomboy when I was younger (go figure  ) and I loved climbing trees.   Well, I missed a branch one time and fell 20ft and broke both my wrists at the same time.  My left wrist was a clean break and healed quickly.  On my right wrist I broke the growth plate on the radius so my right arm grew slower than my left.  Anyway, the ulna bone in my right wrist grew at its normal speed so when I was done growing my ulna bone was up in my hand and it forced my wrist to always bend inwards causing me problems and arthritis.  So, 5 years ago they opened it up and cut out a chunk of the ulna bone and pieced it back together with 7 screws and a metal plate called the rayhack device (nice name  )  I have a nice clean scar because it was done by laser but you can feel the plate and screws along the bone and its still somewhat tender.  I lost some of the nerve endings and most of the muscle that was there is now non-existant.  I was in a cast for 6 months and then 3 months of therapy.  I've been careful ever since and I've never injured it.  Good thing I'm left handed


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Eh, ive had a few people do that to me, too.  No impacts, but i'll be doing flat DB presses for example... and some crackhead will drag a bench over almost right on top of mine and start trying to do lateral raises or some shit.  It really makes you wonder WTF is wrong with these people. 

Well, on the bright side, maybe the pain in your wrist will mask the headaches?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> Well, on the bright side, maybe the pain in your wrist will mask the headaches?


Funny boy 



I told ya, I'm falling apart.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I was bored so I figured the nutrition info for the Oats, WW Flour/Buckwheat cookies:

1 Recipe makes 24 small cookies

Each Cookie:
Cals:  37
Fat: <1G
Carb: 7G
Protein: 2G


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

I woke up today with a bruise the size of my fist along my right arm.  The swelling is down but it's a bit tender.  I may have to use straps more than I like to tomorrow in order to lift.  I don't believe there is any permanant damage just tender and sore.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope the asshole that hit you with the weight is at the gym next time, so you can show him the bruise.

Or maybe you can just throw a plate at his head.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> I hope the asshole that hit you with the weight is at the gym next time, so you can show him the bruise.
> ...


I hope he is.  Then I can make him feel like an ass because he's such a fucking moron.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

damn that pisses me off.  

hope it gets better quickly.  (but still hit the guy "upside the head" next time you see the fool.    )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks NG   I did some cardio today waiting for a client and I saw him.  I didn't say anything instead just gave the evil woman glare.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Buffalo
1 C. Green Beans
1 Sesathin
2 Fish
1 T. PB   Could have been worse, Scott had cake here.

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
10G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

Somehow i have a feeling that given the choice between cake and peanut butter, regardless of diet, you would have chosen the PB anyway.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I didn't say anything instead just gave the evil woman glare.




I love how women do this,  I could totally see this happening


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Somehow i have a feeling that given the choice between cake and peanut butter, regardless of diet, you would have chosen the PB anyway.


No, not really...........sure if it was plain ol' cake then hell yeah, give me the PB but it was yummy carrot cake with cream cheese frosting


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I love how women do this,  I could totally see this happening


----------



## Novo (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, not really...........sure if it was plain ol' cake then hell yeah, give me the PB but it was yummy carrot cake with cream cheese frosting



Jodi ... you know how you're great at baking? Could you maybe work us up a carrot cake kinda recipe, legal for high carb days, cos it's my favourite too  , please?!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Id choose the PB over cake too!  your not alone on that Jodi!! 

more cardio? goodness woman what is going on with you lately?? haha JK!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Fine!  More PB for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

i keep thinking about your headaches...any better?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> Jodi ... you know how you're great at baking? Could you maybe work us up a carrot cake kinda recipe, legal for high carb days, cos it's my favourite too  , please?!


I can't even attempt to come up with a recipe for carrot cake.  The best part is the Cream cheese frosting and FF cream cheese is just freaking nasty   I'll think about it though


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Id choose the PB over cake too!  your not alone on that Jodi!!
> 
> more cardio? goodness woman what is going on with you lately?? haha JK!


Trust me it wasn't alot of cardio


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i keep thinking about your headaches...any better?


Not really, I think I've just become accustomed to the pain   GO helps for a bit.  I know, I know, I need to see a doctor.  I just don't have benefits yet.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
Green Beans
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 Sesathin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Spinich Pesto Sauce
1 WW Pita
3 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Couple banana chips -  I bought those for Scott about 1 month ago - guess who's been eating them all? 

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
1 C. Green Beans
2/3 C. Brown Rice w/ 1/4 C. Stewed Tomatos
2 Cookies
1 LC WW Tortilla w/ SF Jam
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
1 C 2% CC
Cinnamin/Splenda
10G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

I did the best I could   My weight was down today.  My wrist is still tender so I had to take it a bit easy.

4 WG Pulldowns:  110x9, 110x8, 110x6, 105x6
4 BB Rows:  115x9, 115x8, 115x9, 115x9
4 Lying Leg Curls:  100x9, 105x7, 95x8, 95x6
4 BB Curls:  65x5, 60x6, 55x7, 55x6
4 Cable Hammer Curls:  35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7
4 Horizontal Calf:  150x9, 150x9, 155x9, 160x9
4 BB Shrugs:  155x9, 165x9, 165x9, 165x9


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Sara.

My arm is still severly bruised but the tenderness is going away.  Triceps are going to suck today


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

those banana chips are yummyyy... but devilsh!  

ahhh hope the arm gets better Jodi!!  still a great workout regardless!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks JJen 

2nd ingredient on the nanna chips SUGAR!!  

I've got to throw those damn things out.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Steve always eats bananas, so they are always in visible sight in the fruit dish on the counter. (Havent had one in months) So I know how ya feel!!! It sucks living with someone who eats EVERYTHING in sight, even some bad stuff!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

sit Scott down and make him eat them all - immediately.  

your workout looks DAMN good for being injured.    hope it doesn't bother you too much tonight.  have you considered switching today and tomorrow this once so you get another day to heal?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

My family always eat everything!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Sara.
> 
> My arm is still severly bruised but the tenderness is going away.  Triceps are going to suck today


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Jill - you can't even imagine what he brings home.  

NG - I don't think 1 day is going to do much so I'm just going to stick with the plan for now and get through it.  If I made Scott eat everything in the house that I can't have he would just bring home more.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hope you get better soon hun!    Even with an injury your workouts are fifty times better than mine!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jill - you can't even imagine what he brings home.


Oh but I can, I live with one too. Steve can eat a box of white cheddar macaroni, along with protein and veggies at one sitting. 7X a day. The box of 'crap' alone has 1200 calories!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Andrea 

Jill - Scott is a sweetsaholoic - everything must contain sugar and or chocolate.  I try to make healthy cookies, he brings home fresh baked cookies so he can have cookies too.  He brings home Krispy Kreme's lately while they are still fucking warm   If he doesn't have ice cream all the time he will make a special trip to the grocery store to get some.  Plus he still eats what I cook everyday and he doesn't gain any weight  

Candy and chocolate all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

MMmmmmm... White Cheddar macoroni! 

Sucks about your wrist Jodi, but your w/o's look great! Your one tough gal!  Now at the gym in the free weight area I keep looking around for people too close to me.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Rock, I'm trying.  They should have scheduled newbie sessions on gym ettique with any new clients.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wouldn't help. It's not a lack of ettiquit knowledge (though it may be spelling ) We live in such a selfish world people just don't think about how what they may be doing will affect the people around them. Self-absorbed!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

I guess i am lucky then Jodi-Steve will have something sweet maybe 2x a month!!! Hes more of a meat/potato/pasta type of guy. Oh ya bread and full fat cheese also.

All those sweets around would make me go crazy!!!!!!!11


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wouldn't help. It's not a lack of ettiquit knowledge (though it may be spelling ) We live in such a selfish world people just don't think about how what they may be doing will affect the people around them. Self-absorbed!!!


You got that right!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I guess i am lucky then Jodi-Steve will have something sweet maybe 2x a month!!! Hes more of a meat/potato/pasta type of guy. Oh ya bread and full fat cheese also.
> 
> All those sweets around would make me go crazy!!!!!!!11


Who says I'm not crazy  

I'm surviving


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
Green Beans
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
3 oz. WW Pasta (measured dry)
1/2 Apple
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1 SesaThin
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
Turkey/Buffalo Chili
1 LC Tortilla
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
10G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

I had a good workout today despite the sore and bruised wrist.  I got a huge burst of energy right when I needed it 

4 BB Squats:  205x9, 205x6, 185x8, 185x6
4 Leg Ext:  135x6, 130x7, 125x8, 120x7
4 BB Incline Bench:  105x9, 105x8, 105x6, 95x8
4 Cable Crossovers:  35x9, 35x8, 35x6, 30x8
4 DB Military Press:  35x9, 35x7, 30x8, 30x7
4 DB CG:  40x9, 40x8, 40x7, 40x6
4 VBar Press:  50x9, 50x8, 50x7, 50x6 (took it a bit easier here)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome squats!! Do you like the CG DB better than Bench? I might have to try that, I think the bench is inflaming my tendonitis some.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, nice squats.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you guys 

Rock - I can't do regular CG Bench because of my wrist.  Dante introduced these to me and the grip (palms facing each other) is way easier on my wrist.  I think I may have to change the VBar too.  I had trouble last year doing those as well and know with the bang on my wrist the other day, it's hurting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

The V-bar hurts my wrist too, so I switched to the rope instead. That doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn, 205x9.  Just a _slight_ increase from last week, eh?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> 4 VBar Press: 50x9, 50x8, 50x7, 50x6 (took it a bit easier here)


Hmmm, what are v-bar presses Jodi? I have never heard of them for whatever reason. Is this like CG bench?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Rock - I'm thinking about doing the same 

Monolith -   It was an accident   I thought I had 195, I wasn't counting.  See, I can do more when I push myself and I didn't even know it 

Monstar - It's a cable press with the V Bar Attachment.  It looks like an inverted V.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Jodi! 

I really hope you wake up headache free today  Thanks for the links a couple of pages back, I appreciate it 

Have a wonderful weekend  I wish I could have some of that sunny AZ weather, it's a cloudy day in Sweden


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Great job on the squats Jodi, especially for being away from them fo so long.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I had a good workout today despite the sore and bruised wrist.  I got a huge burst of energy right when I needed it
> 
> 4 BB Squats:  205x9, 205x6, 185x8, 185x6
> ...




 I am SOO happy your squatin again!!!  Nice work!!  hows it feelin?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jodi

How are those headaches??

I saw this thread over at avant, thought you might find it interesting (although you might have already seen it):

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9864&

Second post


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jodi!
> 
> I really hope you wake up headache free today  Thanks for the links a couple of pages back, I appreciate it
> ...


Hi Jenny 

That's what I love about AZ, always sunny 

Have a great weekend yourself 

Headaches seem to be getting faint either that or I'm use to the pain


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Great job on the squats Jodi, especially for being away from them fo so long.


Thanks Funky - I really think the 1 legged leg presses kept my legs strong enough to be able to almost pick back up where I left off.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey Jodi
> 
> How are those headaches??
> ...


Thanks Monolith   I think they are going away, lol still not sure though if its just me getting use to the pain LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I am SOO happy your squatin again!!!  Nice work!!  hows it feelin?


Thanks Jen, I do see some difference in my legs already- I still hate squatting though


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Just saw you new pic.....back looks awsome kid.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Funky.  I'll do more next month.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Funky.  I'll do more next month.



Oh really?  You decided to take my suggestion?  (see pic comments)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't hold your breath


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 5 weeks before I have to start dieting for a competition I've decided to do.  So I changed my mind about not cheating and decided that 1 Meal every weekend from now until Memorial Day will be a cheat meal and alcohol too 

I started last night


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, what did you have??

How many weeks out are you starting your diet?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

I had greek food last night and lots of martini's 

TP wants me to start out 12 weeks but I want 16 in case I fuck up


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL at TP.  I feel the same way.  My freinds are all saying "you are fine, stay steady, don't loose anymore weight until the final 6 weeks"  and I am saying "no, I am not ready, I will mess up!!".....lol, we are just to anal that's all.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, see 4th of July falls during this time, my birthday, my sister's wedding.  I'm bound to fuck up at least once


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Scott is so sweet though, he said we'd celebrate my bday with dinner and ice cream cake  before I have to start dieting


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

lol, how nice.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Scott is so sweet though, he said we'd celebrate my bday with dinner and ice cream cake  before I have to start dieting


 :bounce:  I'm so happy that things are going so well between you two.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you   I hope things are going well for you too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2004)

Hold on a second here.

First, last time Jodi says: "I have this show I want to do, can you help?  Oh, its in 8 weeks."  So when I said 12, its for a reason.

Second, 16 weeks is two damn long to be hardcore dieting.  You will lose muscle, and possibly be flat.  If someone needs 16 weeks, then they are too fat to be planning a show.  If someone knows they will cheat in the 12 weeks, then they shouldn't be planning a show.

Just my two cents.

But what the fuck do I know.  I trained my buddy way back when for his first show.  He had a fucking whole bag of iced animal crackers the week before when he was carb depleting.  And he won the whole show.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice back Jodi! Def more cut up than mine  On mine you can only see a few "cuts" up towards the top.. hehe..

I think that you should listen to TP if you want his help.. maybe if you PLAN for one of the fuckups (like as a long awaited cheat) and you take ALA beforehand.. it will be fine? I dunno..  never competed and probably never will (can't handle stress!)
I know you can tho, and you stick to dieting extremely well so... I think you should be fine!

Oh btw what kind of Greek food did ya have? I'm so picky I don't even eat most of it.. but souvlaki is the bomb


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hold on a second here.
> 
> First, last time Jodi says: "I have this show I want to do, can you help?  Oh, its in 8 weeks."  So when I said 12, its for a reason.
> ...


Oh come on now .  First of all you know my bodyfat isn't that high by any means.  Second of all you know I always listen to you but you know how hard the last few weeks was for me to lose bf   You know I didn't fuck up but once with those nuts I ate   I'm just nervous that I'm not going to get lean enough for bodybuilding.  That was figure last time and the bf% I got down too was good enough for figure.  I need to be more cut than that , alot more.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Nice back Jodi! Def more cut up than mine  On mine you can only see a few "cuts" up towards the top.. hehe..
> 
> I think that you should listen to TP if you want his help.. maybe if you PLAN for one of the fuckups (like as a long awaited cheat) and you take ALA beforehand.. it will be fine? I dunno..  never competed and probably never will (can't handle stress!)
> ...


Thanks Greeky.  I think my back is my best bodypart.

TP has come to know how my body reacts to dieting but he know how much of a worry wart I am too   I stress about the littlest things.  Poor guy,   I hope he's ready for the torturous emails again about my worries 

I had spinach pie with lamb souvlaki and baklava for dessert


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh and I probably should add, I screwed up today too   I had Fuddruckers and Ice Cream   Fucking sugar craving   I don't want to kill myself the next few weeks but I don't want to over do it either so it's done.  I won't be having anymore goodies until next weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

That's alright, my wife made me eat pizza last night Jodi!  I  think you can afford it!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

So is this a different show you are looking at other than the Fall, if so about time, and good luck


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's alright, my wife made me eat pizza last night Jodi!  I  think you can afford it!!


That's not the point though.  I was down to 129 and now I'm at 134 this morning


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So is this a different show you are looking at other than the Fall, if so about time, and good luck


Yes, I had plan on competing at a show in November which I am no longer doing.  I found a different show that appealed to me much more and its in Sept.  The shitty part is that I have to diet all summer now


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem for you, with your excellent eating habits, make me look like an average joe (and I am much improved).

Good Luck 

BTW Photo looks awesome.  Lower Back is amazing!  Your forearms are huge (start calling you Popeye j/k )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Popeye, Gee thanks   I don't even work my forearms, never have 

I know I'll be able to do it because when I set my mind to it it's done but it doesn't mean I don't bitch about it alot


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

Go get'em

BTW don't take that as an insult, just impressive. (incase it sounded wrong, never know over the internet)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Popeye, Gee thanks   I don't even work my forearms, never have
> 
> I know I'll be able to do it because when I set my mind to it it's done but it doesn't mean I don't bitch about it alot



I'm sure Pepper will help keep you motivated during your contest diet with pics of you eating cheesecake.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I'm sure Pepper will help keep you motivated during your contest diet with pics of you eating cheesecake.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Go get'em
> 
> BTW don't take that as an insult, just impressive. (incase it sounded wrong, never know over the internet)


None taken   They are kind of big though for a girl


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Pics look awesome, Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Var 

Sugar cravings are killing me today   Then to top it off I forgot my fruit at home   That would have at least killed the cravings for a bit


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know how you all do the carb cycling.  I think it would kill me.  Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Var
> 
> Sugar cravings are killing me today   Then to top it off I forgot my fruit at home   That would have at least killed the cravings for a bit


Me too! I had 4 sf juicy gels (only 20cals for all 4 ) What i really wish I was eating is chocolate.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Jodi... i know you said your headaches were getting better, but check out Par's post here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9904&

Maybe when you're on HEAT, you can use it as an excuse to drink even more coffee.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL - I read that earlier today and found it amuzing.  However, I stopped taking HEAT for a while to see if it had anything to do with it and there was no change.  It's getting less and less these past few days and I don't know why.  I'm back on my full supplement regime.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

so...what's the date for your show?  have you made the mental commitment at this point ('cause i know when you do it's as good as done) or are you still considering a few options?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That's not the point though.  I was down to 129 and now I'm at 134 this morning


That's just water though eh?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> so...what's the date for your show?  have you made the mental commitment at this point ('cause i know when you do it's as good as done) or are you still considering a few options?


Oh I've made up my mind.  I'm doing it and only something severe would make me back out now.  It will be on Sept. 18th.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's just water though eh?


If it was just water then we would all be able to cheat whenever   No it's not all water.  I'm sure its a small amount but I gained some fat too.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
Turkey Meatloaf
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Diced Tomatoes
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
4.5 oz. Turkey Breast
Bowl of WW Pasta
Spinach Pesto Sauce
Asparagus
4 Strawberries
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Phase 1 Day 9

Now I feel like I'm working out  

5 WG Pulldowns:  110x9, 110x7, 105x9, 105x8, 105x7
5 BB Rows:  135x8, 125x9, 125x8, 125x7, 125x6
5 Lying Leg Curls:  100x7, 100x7, 95x9, 95x8, 95x7
5 BB Curls:  60x7, 55x9, 55x8, 55x6, 50x9
5 Hammer Cable Curls:  35x7, 30x9, 30x8, 30x7, 30x7
5 Calf Press:  170x9, 180x9, 190x9, 200x9, 210x9 (couldn't figure out where I was suppose to be at)
5 BB Shrugs:  175x9, 175x9, 175x9, 175x8, 175x8


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Phase 1 Day 9
> 
> Now I feel like I'm working out
> ...



35 sets!

Feel a little tired after all that?  Nice BB curls btw.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually 30-35 sets is what I typically do with Push/Pull so this was more normal for me.    Not tired at all but I can't seem to stop thinking about sugar


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

No sugar!  Glad to hear your competing   No sugar!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Actually 30-35 sets is what I typically do with Push/Pull so this was more normal for me.    Not tired at all but I can't seem to stop thinking about sugar



shows how observant i am 

want me to post that cheesecake pic in here?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks P - this will be my first time in bodybuilding.

Monolith - I could go a few miles down the road and get that very same cheesecake if I wanted to.  Cheesecake factory   I don't need a picture.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Send me the picture!  I want to see it.  

Jodi-  I think you will do very well.  looking at that back pic(recent) you can see very good musculature.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Send me the picture!  I want to see it.
> 
> Jodi-  I think you will do very well.  looking at that back pic(recent) you can see very good musculature.


Thank you very much 

That pic is right here on IM.  It's just me shoving my face with Cheesecake and Beer in Vegas   They caught me while I was laughing too.  Good thing cheesecake didn't come out of my nose.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
4.5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
1 C. Broccoli
3/4 C. Oats
2 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
2 Slices LC WG Bread
1/2 C. Brown Rice
3 Cookies
Asparagus
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamin/Splenda
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Phase I Day 5B

Workout was really good today   I don't know why my inclines when down though.  My wrist is still a bit sore too.

5 BB Squats: 205x9, 205x8, 205x6, 185x8, 185x6
5 Leg Ext: 135x7, 130x7, 125x7, 120x8, 120x7
5 BB Incline Bench: 105x9, 105x4, 95x8, 95x6, 95x6  
5 Cable Crossovers: 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x5, 30x7
5 DB Military Press: 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x6, 30x8
5 DB CG: 45x9, 45x6, 40x9, 40x7, 40x8
5 Rope Pressdown: 40x7, 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x6


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

I feel super drained after squats.. That definately hurts my incline BB.  Maybe the same for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

My Incline shot back up when I seperated it in the split! That's prob what it is. Your still superwoman!  I tried the CG DB's today, but it just didn't work for me. I'm going to have to substitute CG Bench with something else. Maybe dips or Skullcrushers. Nice workout Jodi. You still kill me on squats


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I feel super drained after squats.. That definately hurts my incline BB.  Maybe the same for you?


That's what I was thinking but it didn't make sense.  I had no problem either increasing or staying the same with all the other exercises so I know it wasn't lack of energy.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My Incline shot back up when I seperated it in the split! That's prob what it is. Your still superwoman!  I tried the CG DB's today, but it just didn't work for me. I'm going to have to substitute CG Bench with something else. Maybe dips or Skullcrushers. Nice workout Jodi. You still kill me on squats


Thanks   Don't worry about your squats, your doing great Rock 

I'm too lazy to get my ass out of bed in the am to go to the gym   I have to be at work at 7AM and I am not getting up at 4 just to go to the gym


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

TP and I have worked out a deal for my competition dieting.   He's becoming a softy 

I'll be starting 16 weeks out which will be June 1st.

High/No/Low/No/High/Low/No will be my weekly carb cycling.

The first 4 weeks I will be cutting however, dairy, whole wheat/grain products, s/f jams and syrups will still remain in my diet.  

At the 12 week mark, I will be cutting everything out but the basics.  Oh and obviously no cardio for a while 

It was a fair trade.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

on the diet plan.

and by the way....your workout looks damn good to me.  i was starting to fade by the end last night.  (but i made it)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks   I'm glad TP and I could come to an agreement 

I'm kind of glad to see I wasn't the only one with the incline problem


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

i actually thought of you when i was at the gym.  once when i wanted to bail (i promise i never will - the thought just danced through my brain) and once when i realized it was a zillion degrees in the gym.

it's been over 100 degrees here for a few days and last night my car thermometer claimed 94 at 8:30 at night.  has it been really hot in AZ this week?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

my close grip went down the drain doing this workout.  I dont know why.  I use to be able to do 225 for 6ish reps but can just about do 185 for 6 now.   Incline is so so.  At least it is a consistant theme with the participants


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i actually thought of you when i was at the gym.  once when i wanted to bail (i promise i never will - the thought just danced through my brain) and once when i realized it was a zillion degrees in the gym.
> 
> it's been over 100 degrees here for a few days and last night my car thermometer claimed 94 at 8:30 at night.  has it been really hot in AZ this week?


Good, I'm glad you didn't bail.   Think of me everytime you contemplating it.  Especially next week   I'll do the same because I'm going to need some motivation for next week to. 

Yesterday it hit 100.  I think it's going to remain in the high 90's this week.  I'm loving it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> my close grip went down the drain doing this workout.  I dont know why.  I use to be able to do 225 for 6ish reps but can just about do 185 for 6 now.   Incline is so so.  At least it is a consistant theme with the participants


Definately seems to be consistant.  So far 3 other people have had the same issues.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

You just need to take more GO.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

I've been out of GO for a week 

I keep forgetting to order some more.   I'm doing it today.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've been out of GO for a week
> 
> I keep forgetting to order some more.   I'm doing it today.



You might wanna try just buying kilo sizes of tyrosine, alcar, choline bitartrate, and caffeine.  Dosed out the same way as GO, it comes to only ~21 cents a serving... whereas one serving of GO raises that price to $1 a serving for the same ingredients.

It wouldnt taste as good, though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks, but I like the taste   I can't drink just a cupful of powders


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks, but I like the taste   I can't drink just a cupful of powders



lol, i should take a pic of the mountain of powder i ingest every morning.  it's like 13g, not counting the leptigen.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm sure my stack of daily pills of vits/supps isn't much better


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Definately seems to be consistant.  So far 3 other people have had the same issues.


Not if you do a split!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> it's been over 100 degrees here for a few days and last night my car thermometer claimed 94 at 8:30 at night.  has it been really hot in AZ this week?



I have snow today!  Spring in the rockies...


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, send some a little farther East please!!!

J - how is the wrist doing?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

It's getting better, thanks   The bruising is gone but it's still tender.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
FF Calorie Free Dressing

Meal 4:
6 oz. Cod
Green Beans
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll probably have a few nuts because I didn't get enough fat today.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 28, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

You eat this a lot. Do you mix the eggs with the milk and cheese, then just cook it?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

I make a cheese omlet and sometimes add veggies 

You know, scramble the eggs and milk once it's almost cooked add the cheese and veggies and fold in half to let the cheese melt 

It's the only way I can eat eggs these days.  They make me want to  any other way.


----------



## Novo (Apr 28, 2004)

Jodi, you inspire me - and, yes, I am being quite serious  I am almost exclusively living off damn whey at the moment, which can only be down to laziness if I am honest. This is NOT how carb cycling is meant to be done. And particularly NOT in week 4 of TP's program. Poor damn body will never respond like this.

So, no excuses. You know the plan inside out. You log accordingly. I have a roadmap! Thank you


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you Novo, that's really nice of you to say 

You need more than whey this week   I know you just moved this past week buy you need FOOD my dear and whey is not gonna cut it.  Hell, I think I need more food than what I'm eating and I'm on week 3.  This is going to be draining.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
3/4 C. Oats
3 Cookies
1 C. Green Beans
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
Homemade Chix Stirfry w/ Peppers, Onions & Mushrooms  - I didn't measure but I was so hungry I didn't care 
3/4 C. Brown Rice
3 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

You only take 6 fish caps?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

I was falling asleep at my desk 1/2 hour before I was suppose to workout.  Not a good sign seeing I'm on day 6A.  I have no GO and I can't take any other stimulant so I thought I was doomed. 

I kept telling myself over and over for the 10 min. ride to the gym, "I am not a quitter, I am not a quitter, I am not caving in, I am not caving ing"  Well, anyway.........It worked.  I had such an awsome workout save for BB curls.  I made PR's and everything 

Then I came home and stuffed myself with chix stirfry.  I was so hungry and it hurt so bad 

Phase 1 6A

6 WG Pulldowns:  120x9, 120x7, 115x9, 115x8, 115x7, 115x6
6 BB Rows:  135x9, 135x7, 125x9, 125x8, 125x7, 125x6
6 Lying Leg Curls:  100x9, 100x8, 100x7, 100x6, 95x7, 95x6
6 BB Curls:  60x6, 55x9, 55x8, 50x8, 50x7, 45x8
6 Hammer Curls:  35x7, 30x9, 30x8, 30x7, 30x7, 30x6
6 Calf Raise:  110x9, 110x9, 110x9, 110x9, 110x8, 110x7
6 BB Shrugs:  185x8, 185x8, 185x7, 185x6, 175x7, 175x6


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You only take 6 fish caps?


Yes.  I cut my fish oil intake in half because of I'm taking SesaThin, as recommened by Avant.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, thx.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Jodi! How are you?

I was wondering if you knew where I could buy Dandelion Root??(SP??) I am looking everywhere for it!

Thanks girl!!

Have a great Friday & weekend


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

42 sets now... 

And nice work on the PR's!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jodi! How are you?
> 
> I was wondering if you knew where I could buy Dandelion Root??(SP??) I am looking everywhere for it!
> ...


Hi Stacey,
Dandelion root can be bought at any natural food store like Trader Joe's.  If your trying to use it to drop water I prefer the tea over the capsule form.  Just a preference I guess but I think it works better for me.  There is also uva ursi and then the hardcore (IMO) taraxatone that will also help drop water.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 42 sets now...
> 
> And nice work on the PR's!


Thanks Monolith - Not too bad considering I was ready to fall asleep before hand


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

dang Jodi awesome bb rows and hammer curls!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you Jodi!!!  Yes I'm using it to drop water--fast!! haha!

Thanks girl!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> dang Jodi awesome bb rows and hammer curls!!!


Thanks Jen - BTW - those hammer's were with the cable not the DB


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Jodi!!!  Yes I'm using it to drop water--fast!! haha!
> 
> Thanks girl!!


Stacey - PLEASE be very careful.  If your trying to drop water please take additional potassium and if you can cal-mag while you are dropping water.  You may cramp and be sore if you don't and could faint as well.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh wow! I didn't know that Jodi! Thank you so much for the information!!! I ended up buying Diurex water pills. Wanted them now.. and didn't want to drive far for the other ones!

Thanks!!! I'm taking my calcium now, and I will take Potassium when I get home!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 30, 2004)

So, Jen, have you figured out Phase I yet?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So, Jen, have you figured out Phase I yet?



Thats what im wondering.  Since she was so eager to try and persuade


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So, Jen, have you figured out Phase I yet?




ohh nope, TP, never really attempted to!  Im sure even if I tried I would never figure it out!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Some detective you are!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG   I just got back from the gym.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

Aw, cheer up. Isn't this weekend your beer and uh I forget what else cheat. Lol, sorry. Brain dead here. Final tomorrow, one Mon., one Wed., one Fri., and one Sun.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

Cheesecake...now hopefully, everything comes to me tomorrow as well...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm but that's next weekend 

Tomorrow, Breakfast tomorrow morning, maybe some ice cream (in the afternoon but no more meals) and let's not forget the alcohol tomorrow night.  I'm thinking wine


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

All I know is that after finals..last one on Mother's Day for crying out loud....someone better take me to get a DQ Blizzard and maybe Fuddrucker's. I'm more about the eating than the drinking lol. Hmm, I could do both though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn people getting drunk near my school this weekend for Cinco de Mayo celebrations in Old Town SD and I have to study and study and study.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

LOL - Fuddruckers and Ice cream, sounds familiar 

Good luck on finals and when your done - enjoy the treats


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks....damn, I gotta get my ass in gear and go offline.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG...not Fuddrucker's.  Can I have a cheeseburger (1/2 lb one) and fries???

Jodi....did the headaches go away?


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Hey my friend 
How's Arizona treating you? I hope you're having a wonderful weekend in the sun 
How are you feeling on TP's program? Seeing any nice gains?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> OMG...not Fuddrucker's.  Can I have a cheeseburger (1/2 lb one) and fries???
> 
> Jodi....did the headaches go away?


LOL - that was last weekend, cept I had 1/3lb one  

Headaches are not as bad by any means.  Sometimes they are still there and eventually I may go to the doctor but they don't feel like they are piercing my brain anymore.


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey my friend
> How's Arizona treating you? I hope you're having a wonderful weekend in the sun
> How are you feeling on TP's program? Seeing any nice gains?


Hi Jenny 

It will be in the 90's this weekend.  I am enjoying it, thank you 

As a matter of fact I am.  More definition but no muscle gains which is fine by mean as that is no longer my goal.  As a matter of fact I lost weight and measurements down a bit even after cheating all last weekend.   I'll be posting them soon.

I hope all is well.  Looks like its almost time for you and Justin to be together again and this time for a while.  I'm very happy for you


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
4.5 oz Turkey Meatloaf
3 oz. WW Pasta
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
Chix Stir Fry
3/4 C. Brown Rice
Dices Tomatoes
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamin/Splenda
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

I forgot my book in my truck, I'll post my workout in a bit.


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Jenny
> 
> It will be in the 90's this weekend.  I am enjoying it, thank you
> ...



90's?  Well I'm happy for you  

Good stuff  I saw the back pic you posted and it's looking awesome!! I'm really looking forward to reading about this training program when the testing is over 

All is well thank you  Yep, 20 days! It's crazy  I'm going to Stockholm for an appointment at the American Embassy this weekend to get my visa and stuff, and school is kicking my butt, so I'm going to be  busy until then


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Jenny 

 That's great..........Good luck with everything and just think, school is almost done summer is around the corner


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout - This workout seriously KICKED MY ASS 

6 BB Squats:  225x6, 205x8, 205x7, 205x6, 185x7, 185x6
6 Leg Ext:  135x7, 130x8, 130x6, 125x8, 125x7, 125x6
6 BB Incline:  105x9, 105x7, 105x6, 125x8, 125x7, 125x6
6 Cable Crossover:  40x9, 40x8, 40x8, 40x7, 40x7, 40x7
6 DB Military Press:  35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 35x6
6 DB CG:  45x9, 45x7, 40x9, 40x8, 40x7, 40x7
6 Rope Press:  40x8, 40x6, 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x6


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

I feel your pain just from reading that!!!  
talk about serious lifts woman!!  

how do you feel today? sore? 

sounds like you are making good progress with everything as well!  
Enjoy that AWESOME weather too!!


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen. 

Actually I'm not in much pain.  I really believe the ICE helps me.  I was just glad to hit 225 squats again even if it was only for 1 set.  I haven't done that in a year in a half now


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Date:                                     4/11........5/1
Weight:                                131.2........128.5
Chest:                                   36.25........36
Arms:                                         11........11 
Waist:                                     28.5........28.5
Abs at naval:                         32.75.......32.5
Lower Abs:                            33.5.........33.5
Hips                                         36..........35.75  
Under Butt around thighs       36.5........36
Thigh:                                    22.25.......22
Calf:                                        14..........13.75

Just had to edit hips because I accidentally put 35.  I won't be seeing 35" for a least 5-6 weeks of clean dieting.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

What are your RI's, Jodi?  How long does it take you to get through that w/o?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

With squats and heavy back stuff I rest about 90 secs.  Everything else is 30-60 secs.

Took me a speck over an hour to do.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Nice... and awesome work with the squats.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2004)

Nice work on the Squats Jodi. 

How the HEck did you increase weight on the Bench after Squatting.  That would wear me out


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Monolith and Iain.

Really, I have no clue how I managed to increase on anything.  Even though these workouts have been draining I've been full of energy _*once*_ I start my workout.  I drag my ass to the gym lately but when I'm there I'm so ready to go.


----------



## Novo (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tomorrow, Breakfast tomorrow morning, maybe some ice cream(in the afternoon but no more meals) and let's not forget the alcohol tomorrow night. I'm thinking wine



I hope you really enjoyed the weekend Jodi - with the effort you put in, you certainly deserved it. Sure would love to join you for a couple of bottles of wine to celebrate when we finish the prog, err, I mean glasses ...


----------



## Premo55 (May 2, 2004)

Ello Jodi, 
Just a random question.
You don't eat fruit on your hi-carb days?

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Ello Jodi,
> Just a random question.
> You don't eat fruit on your hi-carb days?
> ...


Yes, I do.  Whenever you see 3 cookies etc. there is natural applesauce no sugar added in those cookies


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> I hope you really enjoyed the weekend Jodi - with the effort you put in, you certainly deserved it. Sure would love to join you for a couple of bottles of wine to celebrate when we finish the prog, err, I mean glasses ...


Mmmmmmmmmm..........It was good   I had some wine then finished it off with martini's.   I can't help it, they are my favorite  

If we could ever get together I could guarantee we would be shooting for a few bottles not glasses


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
Calorie Free Dressing
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
WW LF Turkey Lasagna
1/2 Apple
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2 % Cottage Cheese
Cinnamin/Splenda
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> WW LF Turkey Lasagna




Recipe  pllleeeeaaasseee!!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

WOW - today was not easy.    I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow or the rest of this week.  

Phase I 7A

7 WG Pulldowns:  120x9, 120x8, 120x8, 120x7, 120x6, 115x8, 115x6
7 BB Rows:  135x6, 125x8, 125x6 115x9, 115x8, 115x7, 115x6 (I forgot my straps  )
7 Lying Leg Curls:  1009x, 100x8, 100x7, 100x7, 100x6, 95x7, 95x6
7 BB Curls:  60x8, 60x7, 60x6, 55x9, 55x7, 55x6, 50x8
7 Cable Hammer Curls:  35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 30x9, 30x8
7 Calf:  110x9, 115x9, 120x9, 130x9, 130x8, 130x7, 130x7
7 HS Shrugs:  140x9, 140x9, 140x8, 140x8, 140x7, 140x7, 140x6


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

49 sets now? 

Now i understand TP's philosophy... "add muscle or die trying"


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Nice workout Jodie


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Recipe  pllleeeeaaasseee!!!!


I'll post that for ya tonight


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 49 sets now?
> 
> Now i understand TP's philosophy... "add muscle or die trying"


I think I'm going to die if I keep these poundages up.  


Thanks PreMier


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

For anyone interested, I posted my lasagna recipe in the recipe forum.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> WOW - today was not easy.    I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow or the rest of this week.



But I thought that you were a fan of high volume workouts?


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

LMAO - Yes, I am but this is just getting bit much.  

I like to keep things 25-30 sets.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

for some reason....I am hugely relieved to hear you say that.   ('cause the 7s are kicking my butt and i can't imagine having to do it in a single session)

chin up girl - we're as good as done.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Nice job, Jodi!

I'm actually liking the 7's better than the 6's.  For some reason I stuggled through last week.  Feeling good now.  I'm sure I'll regret saying that in a couple days.


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

You guys must think I'm one sick individual if you thought I'd like it at this point


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

not sick.  "special"  

(and damn disciplined!   )


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Yup...sick.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romain
Calorie Free Dressing
3/4 C. Oats
3 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
Turkey Lasagna
Green Beans
3 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish
1 SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

I forgot my book at the gym.  I'll post yesterday's workout tonight.

Today is a day off


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

doesn't a day off (this week) deserve a dancing banana?


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

It deserves a


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout

7 BB Squats:  225x7, 225x5, 205x6, 185x9, 185x8, 185x7, 185x6
7 Leg Ext:  135x7, 130x7, 125x8, 125x7, 125x6, 120x7, 115x7
7 Incline Bench:  105x8, 105x5, 95x8, 95x6, 85x9, 85x7, 85x6
7 CrossOvers:  40x9, 40x9, 40x8, 40x8, 40x7, 40x7, 40x6
7 DB Military:  35x9, 35x8, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 35x6
7 DBCG:  45x6, 40x9, 40x8, 40x7, 40x7, 40x6, 40x6
7 Rope Ext:  40x6, 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 35x6


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

How long did that take?


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

About 80 mins.  I felt like I was never going to get out of there.  I'm so glad this phase is almost over


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Well, you did a good job.  I have the rest of this week, and next


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2004)

80 minutes 

Are you allowed to split it up into an AM and PM workout, if you wanted?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 80 minutes
> 
> Are you allowed to split it up into an AM and PM workout, if you wanted?



Yea, there are a couple of people splitting it.  But Jodi is tougher than that lol


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, you did a good job.  I have the rest of this week, and next


Don't worry you'll make it.    I never thought I would see the light at the end of the tunnel but I do.

Don't take me wrong this week is killing me and my body is tired but I only have 2 more days.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 80 minutes
> 
> Are you allowed to split it up into an AM and PM workout, if you wanted?


Yes, I could split it if I wanted to but I decided to deal with the long workout torture than to get my ass out of bed at 4:30AM.   I figured 4:30am that was worse.


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

Jodi way to go on the squates!!  that looks like a  killer workout! ! ! holy volume-batman!! 

how do you find the sesathin working?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I never thought I would see the light at the end of the tunnel but I do.



You've still the 8's to do.  That light at the end of the tunnel is a train coming your way.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jodi way to go on the squates!!  that looks like a  killer workout! ! ! holy volume-batman!!
> 
> how do you find the sesathin working?


Thanks 

I think I'm in love with the SesaThin.  Every Sat. I cheat and every week I still lose weight.  Very unusual for me.  1 cheat always sets me back to a maintenance for the week and the sesathin really seems to be controlling the fat gain.  You have no idea how much I eat on my cheats  

I think there will be another drop in the scale this week and I'm not even trying


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> You've still the 8's to do.  That light at the end of the tunnel is a train coming your way.


And thus begins the last 2 days of sheer hell


----------



## Twin Peak (May 6, 2004)

But its so easy....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2004)

Just did my first 8 set day. And no split. I hate TP!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks
> 
> I think I'm in love with the SesaThin.  Every Sat. I cheat and every week I still lose weight.  Very unusual for me.  1 cheat always sets me back to a maintenance for the week and the sesathin really seems to be controlling the fat gain.  You have no idea how much I eat on my cheats
> ...




  NICE!!! can't beat that! Im def considering giving it ago. Especially since you said it helps with your mood as well?


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> But its so easy....


Dick!


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> NICE!!! can't beat that! Im def considering giving it ago. Especially since you said it helps with your mood as well?


If I'm right, by Sat. morning, (just in time for my cheat  ), my typical weigh in day, I will be 1lb or more less than last week and I was BAD this past sat. 

I really do think it helps with my mood.  I'll be able to tell better when I have to start my comp diet because then I become REAL cranky


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> But its so easy....



This means your not working hard enough!


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

Me?  OMG I don't think I could work any harder.  My body hates me right now.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Haha!  I see you are also having "brain farts", same as myself.  Can you see that I quoted TP?  I dont think TP is working hard enough


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2004)

Where does it say exactly the plan TP "put you on"? Is it exercise, or exercise AND  diet?


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

It doesn't because we are all sworn to secrecy and only allowed to post our workouts that we did not the upcoming workouts.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If I'm right, by Sat. morning, (just in time for my cheat  ), my typical weigh in day, I will be 1lb or more less than last week and I was BAD this past sat.
> 
> I really do think it helps with my mood.  I'll be able to tell better when I have to start my comp diet because then I become REAL cranky




 defintly keep us updated!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

I'm done 

I'm gonna go throw up my PWO and go to bed now.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

why are you going to throw up?


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Congrats!  
Sorry to hear your sick.. but atleast that way you KNOW you gave it everything you had.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> why are you going to throw up?



Same reason I will be next week


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

Because I just finished 56 sets and that includes squats in that too.  

I'll post my workout later.


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2004)

What is the goal of the TP workouts?


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2004)

Too kill you 

And what doesn't kill you will make you stronger


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Thursday 5/6/2004

8 WG Pulldowns: 120x9, 120x8, 120x7, 120x5, 115x7, 115x6, 110x8, 110x6
8 BB Rows: 135x7, 135x6, 125x9 125x7, 125x6, 115x8, 115x7, 115x6 
8 Lying Leg Curls: 100x9, 100x8, 100x7, 100x7, 100x6, 95x8, 95x7, 95x6
8 BB Curls: 60x8, 60x7, 60x6, 55x9, 55x8, 55x7, 55x6, 50x7
8 Cable Hammer Curls: 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 35x6, 30x8, 30x6
8 Calf: 130x9, 130x8, 130x7, 130x6, 120x9, 120x7, 120x6, 115x7
8 HS Shrugs: 140x9, 140x9, 140x8, 140x8, 140x7, 140x7, 140x6, 140x6


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout

8 BB Squats: 225x7, 225x5, 205x8, 205x7, 205x6, 185x8, 185x7, 185x6
8 Leg Ext: 135x8, 135x7, 130x8, 130x7, 130x6, 125x7, 125x6, 115x7
8 Incline Bench: 105x8, 105x6, 95x8, 95x7, 95x6, 85x8, 85x7, 85x6
8 CrossOvers: 40x9, 40x9, 40x8, 40x8, 40x7, 40x7, 40x6, 40x6
8 DB Military: 35x9, 35x8, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 35x6, 30x8
8 DBCG: 45x7, 45x6, 40x9, 40x8, 40x7, 40x6, 35x7, 35x6
7 Rope Ext: 40x6, 35x9, 35x8, 35x7, 35x7, 35x6, 30x8, 30x7


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Ending measurments of TP's Phase I program.  Mind you I cheated every weekend 

Date:....................................4/11........5/1........5/8
Weight:...............................131.2.......128.5.....127.4
Chest:.................................36.25........36..........36
Arms:.......................................11........11..........11 
Waist:...................................28.5........28.5.......28.25
Abs at naval:.........................32.75.......32.5.......32
Lower Abs:..............................33.5.......33.5.......33
Hips:........................................36........35.75.....35.75 
Under Butt around thighs...........36.5........36.........35.75
Thigh:...................................22.25.......22.........22
Calf:.....................................14..........13.75......13.75

I am happy to see the drop in my waist and ab area and not my legs.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Awesome progress Jodi! I think I went up everywhere, but not nec in a good way


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Rock 

I'm pleased with the results even though my body hates me right now.


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ending measurments of TP's Phase I program.  Mind you I cheated every weekend
> 
> Date:....................................4/11........5/1........5/8
> ...




 Jodi that is AWESOME progress!!  Way to go woman!  
would you attribute some of this loss(and advantage) to the sesathin.. and coupled with Tp's program? 

KILLER couple training session there too!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Jen 

Yes, I really think Sesathin has helped with the fat loss and keep the fat gain down to a min. on my cheat days like today


----------



## senimoni (May 8, 2004)

Jodi ..cheated...I'm in shock!!  Great Progress


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> Jodi ..cheated...I'm in shock!!  Great Progress



When you are already lean at the start of your diet, like Jodi, there is nothing wrong with cheating.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 8, 2004)

Jodi, in your opinion, does HEAT work better in conjunction with Sesathin? I'm taking HEAT, but just using regular fish oil caps. I don't seem to see any difference with HEAT though.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

I do think they work better together yes.  I started taking sesathin before HEAT and I didn't notice much difference.  Once I added the HEAT I was amazed.  I'm not even trying to lose right now and I am losing  

I'm sure TP's program has something to do with it too though.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> When you are already lean at the start of your diet, like Jodi, there is nothing wrong with cheating.


Thanks Funky but I haven't started dieting yet.  June 1st 

I still have a belly


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2004)

Jesus - 100 x 8? How do you find the energy?


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Jesus - 100 x 8? How do you find the energy?


  Jaim91, I'm not sure I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

Well, after yesterday's cheat, I gained 5lbs overnight.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well, after yesterday's cheat, I gained 5lbs overnight.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

You can't even imagine how much I ate. 

Pizza & Beer & Dessert.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You can't even imagine how much I ate.
> 
> Pizza & Beer & Dessert.




you suck.....I want some 

I was at my freinds apt.  last night and we are watching Jackass the movie and he says  "oh, I have to eat a few donuts."  so he starts eating them.  Then he says "Hey, do you want any ice cream?"  I am like   "yeah, I'd f#cking love some icecream you ass!"  he says  "oh, yeah, sorry again."   and then eats a whole bowl in front of me.  I wanted to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

It was good.  You don't even want to know what my dessert was.  I went to Uno's   I'm heading to Krispy Kreme next weekend 

That's not very nice to do to you though.  I hate when people do that.  I'll be in the same boat as you soon.  My BF can't get a fucking ounce so he can pig out on whatever.  That's going to freaking kill me during 16 weeks of dieting.


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

you sound just like me with the water retention from huge cheats- I gain easily gain 5-10lbs overnight!  make way for the michelan woman!! 

whats Uno's?


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

You don't have Uno's 

OMG it's some really kick ass deep dish pizza.  Uno's Pizzaria - Chicago Bar & Grill.  Their crust just melts in your mouth.  The crust is flaky almost pastry like.    I really like their pizza.   My favorite pizza is Sal's Pizza out of Tewskbury MA. but they are only a local chain  in MA and NH so we don't have them here in AZ.  So, Uno's is my second fav.  OMG just thinking about that crust  

I ate an entire one myself and I was so full but I still had dessert


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

Unos is great! That was my last cheat meal before I had started comp dieting!


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

YUK!!!!  Uno's is the worst pizza!!!!!!  Then again I live in NYC so I guess I am a little bias as there is good pizza on every corner.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

And Hot Dogs!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 10, 2004)

Jodi, are you on a bulk?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> YUK!!!!  Uno's is the worst pizza!!!!!!  Then again I live in NYC so I guess I am a little bias as there is good pizza on every corner.


Never had Pizza in NY.  Maybe if I did I would think otherwise.  But I love Uno's


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And Hot Dogs!!


     

Lips & Ass 

I wouldn't eat one of those things if you paid me


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Jodi, are you on a bulk?


No, why do you think that?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

cuz u get to eat a lot of junk food?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

It's only 1 day a week


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I know hon! But to people who may not know that, they are more likely to assume you do it on a regular basis and you just have an awesome metabo keepin u in shape


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

My metabolism sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

Did you start phase II yet or is that tonight? Soooo much better than phase I


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

I did Day 1 of phase II yesterday which was chest.  Man, it was so easy in comparison.  LOL!    

I'm doing back tonight.  Can't wait


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Yesterday 1st Day Phase II 

Chest/Calves

3 Incline DB Bench:  40x9, 40x8, 40x7
3 BB Bench:  115x6, 105x7, 100x7  I can incline more than I can bench?
3 Low CrossOver:  30x8, 30x7, 30x6
3 Smith Standing Calf feet elevated:  180x9, 180x8, 180x7
3 Rotary Calf:  130x15, 150x12, 160x9


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yesterday 1st Day Phase II
> 
> Chest/Calves
> ...



Is there typos in here?  I am hella confused


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Is there typos in here?  I am hella confused


  Is that better?

700 - YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Today Day 2

Back

3 WG Pullups: BWx8, BWx7, BWx6
3 CG Pulldowns: 90x15, 95x12, 100x10
3 Deadlifts: 135x12, 155x10, 175x9
3 1 Arm DB Row: 35x14, 40x10, 40x9

I underestimated myself today. Will adjust accordingly next time.


----------



## Novo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 3 BB Bench:  115x6, 10x5, 700x7  I can incline more than I can bench?



Nope - not if you're pressing 700! Wowser, I knew you were good ... but  

Should that be 100?! Still just a target for many (yup, me included), strong lady


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

I'm still confused...you're flat bench IS more than your inclines.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Damn, it was single typo   It's quite obvious I cannot bench 700.  LOL! 

I fixed it already.

I don't have any idea why my incline bench is more than my flat bench


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Its ok, mine are almost exactly the same.  Why the wtf?  Its not a bad thing...


----------



## Novo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Damn, it was single typo


 OK, I can see how we are being annoying (and sad!) ... but isn't it kinda flattering that so many read your journal in such detail that we notice the typos - and so quickly!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 3 BB Bench:  115x6, 105x7, 100x7  I can incline more than I can bench?




Is that typical Jodi?

Don't forget you are coming off a very demanding phase.  This week is meant to  help with recovery,  I wouldn't be suprised if you don't see that weight jump back up next week


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its ok, mine are almost exactly the same.  Why the wtf?  Its not a bad thing...


It just doesn't make sense.  That means I'm lagging somewhere


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> OK, I can see how we are being annoying (and sad!) ... but isn't it kinda flattering that so many read your journal in such detail that we notice the typos - and so quickly!!


Thank you!   But one typo and everyones all over my shit.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Is that typical Jodi?
> 
> Don't forget you are coming off a very demanding phase.  This week is meant to  help with recovery,  I wouldn't be suprised if you don't see that weight jump back up next week


You never know


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Forgot to post meals, oh well.  Yesterday was No carb to make up for Sat and today was low carb.

My chest is killing me today.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

You mean you can actually get sore after phase 1?  Oh shit..


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

My chest is more sore now than it was the entire time during phase I.


----------



## Novo (May 11, 2004)

Those of us logging over at Avant found the same thing as Jodi PM ... I suffered more DOMS during the first week of Phase II than I had throughout Phase I ALTOGETHER! Nope, I kid you not 

But the workouts are more fun, I promise!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It just doesn't make sense.  That means I'm lagging somewhere


No, it's normal for right now Jodi. You've focused the last 4 weeks and 10 million sets on doing inclines and no flat bench so it's going to be lower at first. It'll bounce up quick though. 

Yeah, I'm really sore during phase II also. Cool huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It just doesn't make sense.  That means I'm lagging somewhere :



It does make sense. You're in a recovery phase.

Here is a direct quote from my journal during week 1 of phase 2:
"I was extremely disappointed in drop in strength of the flat bench press."

See, you're in good company.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Glad to know its not just me.  I thought there was something wrong  

Damn - the DOMS is pretty bad thus far   My chest still hurts and my back muscles hurt today.  My back NEVER hurts the next day.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2004)

You haven't done deadlifts in (at least) 4 weeks.  If I had to guess, I'd say that's the reason for the sore back.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

I haven't done deads in at least 4 months.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery

Meal 3:
Turkey Meatloaf
1/2 C. Brown Rice
Green Beans
3 Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
Tuna Melts w/ FF Cheese & 2 Slice WG Bread
Green Beans
1 SesaThin
3 Cookies

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Splenda/Cinnamon
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

These workouts are alot easier than last weeks but man, I have some severe DOMS!  

3 BB Military Press:  65x12, 75x8, 75x6
3 Upright Rows:  30x12, 40x9, 40x8
3 DB Side Lateral:  15x9, 15x8, 15x7
3 DB Rear Lateral:  15x9, 15x8, 15x7
3 HS Shrugs:  140x9, 140x9, 140x9


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

awwwwwwwww  take a real hot bath and load up on VitC!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Me too Jodi! But it still feels good  

I have no skin on my shins now from the Deadlifts. Haven't done'em off the ground for a long time.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Jen - I was think just that....................a nice long bath 

Rock - I scrape my shins a tad but I try careful not to hurt them.  I like my skin where it belongs


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I just wanted it to be over with. I didn't know deads took so much to do. I felt like I ran a marathon after my first set! LOL


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

LOL - I prefer rack pulls over deads but TP wants deads, so deads it is.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1/4 C. FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Romaine
Calorie Free Dressing

Meal 4:
6 oz. Cod
1 C. Green Beans
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
1 C. 2% CC
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## jaim91 (May 13, 2004)

Is sesathin a thermogenic? Why don't you use hydroxycut?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

No sesathin is not a thermogenic.  Sesathin is an oil made out of sesame seeds from Avant.  I use HEAT by Avant as a fatburner.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

Yeah Jodi, why _don't_ you use hydroxycut?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

Don't even start!


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

I had no strength for this today.  The DOMS is seriously taking its toll on me.  

3 BB Squats:  225x6, 205x7, 185x8
3 Leg Press:  270x12, 360x10, 450x9
3 Leg Ext:  130x8, 130x6, 125x8
3 SLDL:  135x10, 155x8, 155x6
3 Seated Leg Curl:  100x10, 115x8, 115x7


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

DOMS?  I welcome being sore over being overtrained! 

Nice workout Jodi


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

After reading TP's article, i have a new found respect for what you guys are putting yourselves through.

Hardcore.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Oh, its out?  Im off to read!


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> Week 2: This week the goal is moderate muscular stimulation.  A physically unprepared lifter or beginner may find this difficult, and experience significant delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS).  But the advanced lifter should find this challenging but fairly easy, and experience mild DOMS, if any.



Jodi a beginner? LOL


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

LOL!

Good eyes, PM.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Jodi a beginner? LOL


 

What's that week 2 from?.  I'm on phase 2 week 1.  I can't wait to see you on this week.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Well, it was talking about the week 2's in all phases.  Looks like you will be havin' tonz o' fun next week


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

Just read the article.  I'm sure I'll be fine next week.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Your a very strong, very dedicated woman, and I am positive you will be fine and proably excell.  I just like to give you a hard time sometimes


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

I know your kidding, and thanks.........I try to do my best and do what I need to do to reach my goals.  Either that or it's the fear of being that chunky girl again   or is it undertall?


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2004)

What is the url for the article?


----------



## Novo (May 14, 2004)

http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=249&issueID=19

(You do know people already gave you the avantlabs link twice, in the original thread in the training forum?  Noone was ignoring you ... Enjoy!)


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2004)

Ya, but I looked at this thread before the other one. I know I wasn't being ignored. Keep up the great work Jodi...it's totally inspirational!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Jodi...we are just height challenged.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jodi...we are just height challenged.


Yeah   That's it, vertically challenged


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

better vertical than horizontal.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

I've been both


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

you both hush!!  I look up to you ladies!! you both are AWESOME!!


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah   That's it, vertically challenged




It is better being vertically challenged as a female than a male


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is better being vertically challenged as a female than a male



it aint too great at either end of the spectrum.  finding clothes is a bitch.  with most shirts, if i raise my arms over my head, the bottom of the shirt pulls up to my navel.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> it aint too great at either end of the spectrum.  finding clothes is a bitch.  with most shirts, if i raise my arms over my head, the bottom of the shirt pulls up to my navel.




LOL, my shoulders are to big for shirts for my height so the ones that fit my shoulders go all the way down to my knees.  And you don't even want to see what I look like in a suit!!  Pants suck too because my quads and butt are so big and my waist is so small so I have to buy huge waist pants to fit my legs otherwise I blow the ass out of my pants.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2004)

I'm starting week 2 today. I really hope the doms isn't as bad. I felt like such a weakling last week. LOL! Also, I'm flying to MI this weekend for my cousins wedding and I'm her maid of honor. It won't be fun walking around in heels all day if my legs are killing me. 

Friday's Workout

3 BB Curls:  60x6, 50x9, 50x8
3 Seated DB Curls:  25x6, 20x8, 20x7
3 Machine Preacher Curls:  50x9, 50x8, 50x7
3 Rope Press:  40x10, 40x9, 40x8
3 Overhead Ext:  50x10, 50x8, 50x6
3 Cable Kickbacks:  10x15, 15x9, 15x8


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm starting week 2 today. I really hope the doms isn't as bad.








> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It won't be fun walking around in heels all day if my legs are killing me.



In week 2, I did legs on Tuesday.  It wasn't until Saturday that they started to feel OK.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Well, I don't have any soreness from yesterday so that's a good sign **crosses fingers tightly**


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Well, I've had one hell of a day.  I was at work from 4AM ish to 8:30PM   Long freaking day.  I did, however, still go to the gym when I got out of work.  Needless to say my workout wasn't all that but at least I got through it.  I can't take any days off because I'm going away Fri-Sun this weekend for my cousins wedding.  I really can't wait to see my family.    I miss them soooooo much!


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Yesterday Chest - No spotter so reps were as follow in guidlines of Phase II week II:  Reps til failure - rest 10 secs. 3-4 more reps

3 Incline DB Bench:  40x10+3, 40x8+2, 40x6+3
3 BB Bench:  105x8+4, 105x7+4, 105x6+3
3 Low Crossover:  30x10+2, 30x7+2, 30x6+3
3 Toe Press:  320x10+4, 340x8+4, 340x7+3
3 Rotary:  150x15+5, 170x10+3, 170x9+3


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Today - Back

Tonight my bf met me and he spotted me for those forced reps except for Deads:

3 WG Pullups: BWx9, BWx8, BWx7
3 CG Pulldown:  105x10, 105x8, 105x6
3 Deadlifts:  175x9+2, 175x8+3, 175x6+3 
3 1 Arm DB Row:  40x9+3, 40x8+3, 40x7+3


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Aww how sweet  

Workouts lookin good Jodi.  Be safe whilst visiting the family!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

I'm glad you'll be able to go see your family sweetie  That sounds like a loooooong ass day  You're my inspiration!


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Thanks P, Thanks Jenny 

I'm so excited to see that I start crying when I think about it .  It's been 5 months and I miss them so much.


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

EXcellent workouts Jodi!  

Im so happy that you get to see your family!! 
ENJOY ALL the time with them!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Jen   I get so homesick sometimes so I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well, I don't have any soreness from yesterday so that's a good sign **crosses fingers tightly**


I recant this.  My back is sore today.  It's been a long time that I felt muscle soreness in my back.


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Hey Jodi!! Thats wonderful that you get to see your family this weekend!!!! I bet you do miss them a LOT!!!! Have a Safe Trip!!

WoW--Those are some long hours girl!!

Take care!!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Stacey,  I do miss them a ton.

Yes, yesterday was a long day and I'm feeling it today


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

I bet you are SLEEEEEEEEEEPY!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

Shoulders:

3 BB Press:  75x7, 65x10, 65x8
3 Uprights:  50x7, 40x12, 40x10
3 DB Laterals:  15x12, 15x11, 15x10
3 DB Rear Laterals:  15x12, 15x11, 15x10
3 Shrugs:  140x12, 150x8, 150x8


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

Looking Good! any visual changes to report?

Hope you have fun this weekend


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Actually yes, this morning I noticed the lines coming in on my abs   That one shocked the hell out of me.  Been a while since I've seen that and I mean a WHILE!!!  I also have that cut/line coming down on my quads   No changes in upper body   I really dreading the dieting soon but I'm sort of looking forward to being really lean again


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Jodi you'll be fine.  Don't you love seeing the changes you body can make from week to week!  It's kinda freakie in a way.

Woohoo on those abs!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Jodie 

I think I just dwell more on what I CAN'T eat all summer.  The BBQ's, ice cream etc.  Oh well, its only 4 months of my entire life.  That's nothing.  Now if I can stop thinking about food dammit


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhh....no talk of that stuff!  It's already been hell over here.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

I can't help it.   

I have food issues


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

[img2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/images/100_0510.JPG[/img2]


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Shithead!


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Now that was mean!  I think I have one stuffing a Krispy kreme somewhere.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Isn't that a lovely picture of me?  

Lalalalalalalalalala I can't hear you!  I'm in Krispy Kreme hell   Everywhere you turn here there is Krispy Kreme.  I LOVE KK donuts!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

LOL!!!! MMMMMMMMMMM CHEESECAKE!! Which one is that?


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

I dont' remember but I'm sure it was some sort of PB cheescake


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Now that was mean!  I think I have one stuffing a Krispy kreme somewhere.



Really?

Do tell.  Where were you stuffing it?


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Yum! I Tried the PB RECES one from the cheesecake factory on mothers day (just 3 bites..then it sat in the fridge for a week and I trashed it)
It was good..but every bite I took I could see my but growing!!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

That's where that pic was taken.  Cheesecake factory 

I have a new addiction though lately..................Cold Stone Creamery


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

MMMMM Peanut Butter cup pertfection.  We need that place in Canada.

Oh well there is always Baskin Robbins


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Ohh you can even make your own.  Mmmmm

Look at the selctions, how do you choose????

http://www.coldstonecreamery.com/secondary/history5.asp


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey they just built a Cold Stone Creamery by my house...  I take it its YummmmY??!


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Really?
> 
> Do tell.  Where were you stuffing it?


In my mouth silly.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> MMMMM Peanut Butter cup pertfection.  We need that place in Canada.
> 
> Oh well there is always Baskin Robbins


Baskin Robbins doesn't even compare to Cold Stone!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> MMMMM Peanut Butter cup pertfection.  We need that place in Canada.
> 
> Oh well there is always Baskin Robbins


That's my favorite one but I get the cheesecake flavored ice cream with it


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey they just built a Cold Stone Creamery by my house...  I take it its YummmmY??!


Stacey   I urge you to STAY AWAY!  Evil doings are going on in there and you will want to go there everday.  I've NEVER had better ice cream before in my life


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

If I had only known a few years ago.......sigh lol.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> In my mouth silly.


Come on now share the pic 
You have all seen me stuffing my face.  


Aggies - Don't do it.    I warned you


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

LOL I've been going to Coldstone forever. Unfortunately, it was all downhill from there.


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Its only in shadow, with me in a window holding the donut above my mouth.  I would have to see if I can dig the stupid thing up.  LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> [img2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/images/100_0510.JPG[/img2]



 

Is that Dante there?


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Hey P  my  



Yup, that's Dante


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey P



Aww..  to you too Jodi 

I try and see the good in every situation


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2004)

Oh my! There's A LOT of yummy stuff in your journal. Now I want some ice cream  







 Jodi


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Hey Buff! 

Nice to see you.  Long time no talk.  I hope all is well


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Someone shoot me, please.  I feel so run down this week and feel like I've been run over by an 18 wheeler.   I don't think I'm getting sick, well at least I feel fine.

Today:  Legs

3 BB Squats:  225x7, 208x8, 185x10
3 Leg Press:  450x10, 450x9, 450x7
3 Leg Ext:  135x6, 130x8, 130x7
3 SLDL:  155x10, 155x8, 155x7
3 Seated Leg Curl:  115x7, 110x7, 100x7


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

great workout Jods'!  

sorry to hear your feeling icky! Hope you pick right back up soon!


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

...and you squat 225 on a bad day.  damn woman.  you're freaking awesome.  

hope you feel better though.


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

when are you leaving for the wedding?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Did I miss something?  Why are you doing normal BB squats?  No front?


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

TPs program said you can do regular squats if you prefer.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Yup...I was glad when I read that part of the program.  I hate front squats!


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> when are you leaving for the wedding?


Hi NG 

I'm leaving tomorrow morning.  I've been in Tucson all day today for a Microsoft Seminar   so I haven't been around.  Can't wait, can't wait!!  

P & Var - I can't do front squats


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

Glad you got to check in before leaving.  I hope you have a wonderful time, a smooth trip...all that good stuff.  

We'll miss you!


----------



## Monolith (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jodi, have a safe trip!  Try not to eat too much cheesecake.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey Jodi, have a safe trip!  Try not to eat too much cheesecake.


Nah!  No cheesecake this weekend.  It's my cousin's wedding but my Aunt does make the BEST wedding cake Oh and my uncles home brewed stout beer and wings.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Jodi...Have a great weekend visiting with your family!  Eat some cake for me please.


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jodi...Have a great weekend visiting with your family!  Eat some cake for me please.


Thank You 

Oh and you can count on me eating enough cake for both of us 

Alright, I'm outta here.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey Buff!
> 
> Nice to see you.  Long time no talk.  I hope all is well



Yes, things are good ty. I hope things are good for you as well. Have a great weekend. Nice to see you.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

I hope to see you more often   We miss you around these parts   I've been busy that's for sure, I'm sorry I haven't been around over at the site


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

I'm back from my trip.  I couldn't let my family go when I was hugging them goodbye.  I get so homesick.  At least I get to see them again in July.  

I ate alot of wedding cake


----------



## Novo (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I ate alot of wedding cake


Exactly as you should have done, I'm sure it's bad luck for the marriage if the guests don't all do so! You did well 

Don't be blue Jodi, July's just around the corner really ...


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Welcome back, Jodi! 

Got any pics of you eating wedding cake that i can torture you with during the cut?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Nova & Monolith.  At least I have 4th of July to look forward to now. 

No   No pics of that!  You best keep that pic out of my competition journal cuz if you don't you better leave the State of MA during 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Last weeks Bi's /Tri's

3 BB Curls: 60x6+3, 50x9+4, 50x8+4
3 Seated DB Curls: 25x6+3, 20x8+5, 20x7+6
3 Machine Preacher Curls: 50x9+4, 50x8+4, 50x7+3
3 Rope Press: 40x10+4, 40x9+4, 40x8+4
3 Overhead Ext: 50x10+4, 50x8+3, 50x6+4
3 Cable Kickbacks: 10x15, 15x9, 15x8


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Today Chest/Calves

3 DB Incline DB:  40x9+25x8, 40x8+25x6, 40x7+25x5
3 BB Bench:  105x8+65x8, 105x8+65x7, 105x7+65x5
3 Low CrossOvers:  30x8+20x9, 30x7+20x7, 30x7+20x6
3 Toe Press:  230x12+185x9, 250x8+200x7, 250x6+200x6
3 Rotary Calf:  150x12+100x10, 175x9+120x7, 175x7+120x5


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Oh, dropsets!  How do you feel?


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh, dropsets!  How do you feel?


SORE!!!   I haven't done drop sets in a long time.  It didn't feel bad afterwards but as the day went on today OMG!


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2004)

I decided to switch back and legs around.  I was reading in NG's journal about her doing so and Captain D because of SLDL and I thought it was a good idea, so I'm giving it a go.

Legs:

3 BB Squat:  225x6+135x8, 205x7+125x8, 185x9+115x9
3 Leg Press:  450x9+360x6, 450x7+360x6, 450x6+360x4
3 Leg Ext:  130x8+90x5, 130x6+80x8, 120x8+80x7
3 SLDL:  155x8+95x8, 155x7+95x6, 155x5+95x5
3 Leg Curls:  100x10+60x9, 100x9+60x8, 100x6+60x5


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

Damn your legs are strong, Jodi!  Nice job!


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

Holy shit, dropset SQUATS?  Thats P-Funk crazy.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I decided to switch back and legs around.  I was reading in NG's journal about her doing so and Captain D because of SLDL and I thought it was a good idea, so I'm giving it a go.
> 
> Legs:
> ...




Nice workout, after feeling my back be so sore today, while trying to do shrugs... I will be switching them up to


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

Uggghhh!!  Busy day but it was fun.   Got lots of work done today.

Var - Thanks but I think it was the massive refeed from this past weekend 

Monolith - I can't walk today 

P - Thanks,  I think switching will definately help when I do deads on Friday


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

Squats are getting back up there!!


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

I've been doing 225 for a few weeks now but I just can't go any higher than six reps   Oh well, strength will be decreasing soon anyways  so I may as well kiss 225 goodbye now


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Well, this coming weekend is the last weekend before I have to start my comp prep so I decided to make it a pig out weekend  instead of day or meal   I plan on being high on sugar and drunk


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

My favorite kind of weekend!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> My favorite kind of weekend!  Enjoy!


Will do


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well, this coming weekend is the last weekend before I have to start my comp prep so I decided to make it a pig out weekend  instead of day or meal   I plan on being high on sugar and drunk




Have fun!!!  Eat some for me......Actually eat extra for me since I don't drink.....you will have to drink for someone else.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

PIG!!!!  enjoy it while it lasts!! comp dieting isnt fun! 

Great work on the squats!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Pig - I'd never deny it.  I love food too much.

Funky - I'll have a couple extra martini's for ya   Don't worry, soon  you'll be rubbing it in my face


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Have a good weekend jodi! Eat some Mac and Cheese for me. Or better yet have a  grilled hotdog rolled up in a slice of pizza. MMMmmmm....


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Rock  but   I won't be having any of that for you.  Sorry.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Shoulders:

3 BB Press:  75x10+50x8, 75x8+50x6, 75x5+50x5
3 Upright Rows:  50x10+30x12, 50x7+30x8, 50x6+30x7
3 DB Laterals:  15x12+10x12, 15x10+10x10, 15x10+10x8
3 DB Rear Laterals:  15x12+10x11, 15x11+10x8, 15x9+10x6
3 Shrugs:  140x10+100x10, 140x10+100x10, 140x10+100x10


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

wtf, youve got some strong friggin shoulders!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

I use the same weight for rear laterals as Jodi   I guess I know where the chink in my armor is


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Hey those rear laterals took alot of work.  It was about a year ago now when TP first told me that my rear delts suck .  Last year I started that same exercise with 5lbs and could barely do 8 reps 

My shoulders suck   I can't develop a cap and I can never increase my lateral raise.  I've been doing the same friggin weight for lateral raise since I started lifting years ago.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

My excuse is my rotator   I can actually feel where I hurt it while using the 20's.  Feels fine though.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

My excuse is my tiny gonads.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Poor excuse


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

I wonder if hCG will make them grow...  I want grapefruits down there


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

lmao

I wonder if there's a way to hypertrophy manjunk?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to hypertrophy manjunk?


  Just ask Par, I'm sure he could come up with something for you.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

I am so excited..........  They had Ostrich meat at Costco tonight.  Only 2G fat for 4 oz.   So I bought 10lbs of it.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 28, 2004)

Nice. Ostrich is pretty yummy. I can only seem to find it at Whole Foods though. I'm hitting up Costco soon though. Hopefully, they have it.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

They also had buffalo but I really wanted the Ostrich.  They had samples and OMG it was so good


----------



## aggies1ut (May 28, 2004)

Ahhh gotta love the Costco samples. I used to make a small meal of them. heh


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

So wheres the party Jodi,  And how come we weren't freakin invited.  Enjoy it


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2004)

Party began last night 

I had left over wedding cake for breakfast today


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

MMMmm  nice start to the day!


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2004)

LOL - I'm just gong to have to remember to NOT step on the scale Tuesday morning.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

I ate so much crap this weekend, I'm ready for a clean diet again.

So today starts my competition diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck Jodi, you'll do awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Next 4 Weeks are as follows:

*High/No/Low/No/High/Low/No*

Dairy & Wheat will be allowed until the 12 week mark

Diet consistst of:

*Proteins*:  Whey/Chix/Fish/Steak/Buffalo/Ostrich
*Carbs*:  Oats/WW Pasta/WW or WG Bread/Brown Rice/Sweet Potatos/WW Tortillas
*Fats*:  Fish Oil/SesaThin/Sometimes Olive Oil and whatever fats in foods
*Veggies*:  If its fibrous, I'm eating it 

_Measurements to TP every 8 Days_

*Supplements:*
Multi Vit
Multi Min
Vit C
Potassium
Cal/Mag
Caffeine
ALA
GO
ICE
HEAT
SesaThin
Fish Oil
Leptigen
LipoY
Lipo Ultra


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Send Tortillas my way please!  

Good Luck with the upcoming diet!   I look forward to seeing your changes and to watching you kick butt in your comp!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2004)

Why Lipo Y and Ultra?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Rock and Jodie   I'm going to give it my all.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Why Lipo Y and Ultra?


I told you about this.  Ultra for my stomach and Y for Hips/Thighs


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck, Jodi.  Can't wait to see you all cut up.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks NT & Monolith.

I forgot to mention that I will be starting with 2 days No carb to pay for this past weekends sins.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

good luck Jodi will be watching as normal 

Hope the weekend was good.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks NT & Monolith.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I will be starting with 2 days No carb to pay for this past weekends sins.


but remember...don't get on the scale today!  

glad you had a good weekend.

i have to try the ostrich you mentioned.  it never sounded appealing but i trust you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Iain 

NG, its too late   I stepped on it this morning  

Definately try the Ostrish, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that I will be starting with 2 days No carb to pay for this past weekends sins.




i ought to join you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL - I'm sure alot of us indulged this weekend, just don't beat yourself up about it


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - I'm sure alot of us indulged this weekend, just don't beat yourself up about it


I didnt.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Show off!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

I didn't either, but I wanted too.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

Alright all you goody two shoes can just hush it now.   I refuse to feel guilty about my binging this weekend


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

I binged and feel guilty   I gained 7Lbs


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

I binged and didnt gain shit!  

Good luck Jodi!  I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

I ate some shit and had a few beers and lost a couple of pounds


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

See, I knew I wasn't the only  around here.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

First day of Cutting 

Meal 1:
3/4 C. Egg Beaters
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1/4 C. FF Cheddar

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Tuna
2 C. Romaine
2 Fish
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
3 oz. Chix
3 Celery Stalks

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG   This workout killed me.  

3 DB Incline:  40x8+40x6(half reps)+20x10, 40x6+40x8(half)+20x8, 40x5+40x7(half)+20x6
3 BB Bench:  105x9+105x6(half)+55x10, 105x7x105x7(half)+55x8, 105x6+105x6(half)+55x8
3 Low CrossOver:  30x9+30x8(half)+15x10, 30x7+30x6(half)+15x10, 25x10+25x8(half)+15x7
3 Toe Press:  250x12+250x10(half)+125x10, 250x10+250x8(half)+125x8, 250x7+250x8(half)+125x5
3 Rotary Calf:  150x12+150x8(half)+75x8, 150x10+150x8(half)+75x8, 150x9+150x7(half)+75x6


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Woah...


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG  This workout killed me.
> 
> 3 DB Incline: 40x8+40x6(half reps)+20x10, 40x6+40x8(half)+20x8, 40x5+40x7(half)+20x6
> 3 BB Bench: 105x9+105x6(half)+55x10, 105x7x105x7(half)+55x8, 105x6+105x6(half)+55x8
> ...


 you poor woman! now that looks KILLER!!!! and all on the first day of cutting! you got it fun today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2004)

First day is the easiest.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice job Jodi!  I kinda wish I didnt see what I'm in for next week.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

My chest is sore today.  I've never had so much doms in my life since I've done TP's program.



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> First day is the easiest.


You are killing me here.  I'm almost scared to go do legs today.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> My chest is sore today. I've never had so much doms in my life since I've done TP's program.


Ditto


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Ditto


Really?  My chest isnt sore at all.  Maybe I was focusing on my arm too much..


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Mine is completely fried! I felt like I had a better mind/muscle connection than usual because I had a spotter. Usually, I'm just trying not to drop the weights on myself.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Having a spotter is the best.  What time do you lift?


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Usually, around 9am. I love morning workouts! Why? Planning on moving to RI? I could use a good lifting partner. 

EDIT:  We should probably whore in my journal instead of Jodi's.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Yea, morning workouts are what I prefer too.  The gym is so much less crowded, than the evenings.

I dont think Jodi minds... I mean she hasnt threatened us yet


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Goddam kids


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Oops...shes on to us.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. Shredded FF Cheddar
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery

Meal 3:
3 oz. Ground Buffalo
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
Asparagus
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jodi good luck we all know you will rock this whole diet!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Oops...shes on to us.


Damn right I am 





			
				shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi good luck we all know you will rock this whole diet!!!


Thank you for the support Shorty


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

your welcome, oh hey question how tall are you???  I love watching your diet because you seem to be about the same height as me and built a lot like me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Shorty -I am 5'1" 

I had to drop the weight down. There was no freaking way I was going to manage the same weight I've been doing, these drop sets AND on my 2nd no carb day. 

3 Squats: 205x6+205x6(half)+115x10, 185x8+185x9(half)+115x9, 185x7+185x8(half)+115x7
3 Leg Press: 450x9+450x8(half)+360x7, 450x8+450x5(half)+360x5, 450x6+450x5(half)+360x4
3 Leg Ext: 135x6, 130x9, 130x7 (I couldn't do the half reps  )
3 SLDL: 155x8+155x7(half)+65x10, 155x7+155x6(half)+65x9, 155x5+155x6(half)+65x9
3 Seated Leg Curl: 115x10, 115x8, 115x7 - I couldn't do the half reps again. I think its the machine that makes it too awkward


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the PM at Avant 

I have been having a lot of.. umm.. Brain farts lately lol


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

And no problem to both of you


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

A no carb, depleted day and you still squat more than me. 

Ill get you one of these days.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Day 2 and I fucked up already.

It was a small, minute mess up though.

Add to meals

1 bite Beef Jerkey & 1 SF Popsicle.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh my...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

I know 

Typically it would be no big deal but this is comp prep so it's a big deal. I need to get in the right mindset and once I do there will be no little mess-ups such as that. The only mindset I still have is to pig-out


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodi...ya gotta change the way of thinking.  No more pig outs are allowed.  Time passes so quickly when we really don't think tthat it will.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Very weak.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Very weak.


I'm on to you....you better be nice to her.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm on to you....you better be nice to her.


Or what?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Umm...I dunno.      I'll have to think of something.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Make it good.  Or else.


----------



## Novo (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh it's good alright. How about you stop bullying or Jodi and Jodie set Johnnnnnny on you? They'll get him to hound your every move ... with his own brand of incisve questions and experienced opinion


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Oh it's good alright. How about you stop bullying or Jodi and Jodie set Johnnnnnny on you? They'll get him to hound your every move ... with his own brand of incisve questions and experienced opinion


, Noooooooooooo....I wouldn't wish that on anyone!   He'd run after us trying to catch us with his book!  

I know TP has the best interests of Jodi at heart and is only wanting her to stick to the plan.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...ya gotta change the way of thinking. No more pig outs are allowed. Time passes so quickly when we really don't think tthat it will.


I know  and it was when I wasn't even thinking.  It wasn't like OMG I'm so hungry so I'm gonna take a bite of this, it was just habit 

Is there anything wrong with SF Popsicles anyway?  I can't think of any.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Very weak.


  That's not a very good way to motivate me, thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Oh it's good alright. How about you stop bullying or Jodi and Jodie set Johnnnnnny on you? They'll get him to hound your every move ... with his own brand of incisve questions and experienced opinion


  That would be sheer torture for anyone


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know  and it was when I wasn't even thinking. It wasn't like OMG I'm so hungry so I'm gonna take a bite of this, it was just habit
> 
> Is there anything wrong with SF Popsicles anyway? I can't think of any.


You'll nail it, just takes a week or so to get back on track.  Hmm...what is wrong with SF Popsicles??  I'd die without them.  TP...whats wrong with them?  I'm curious?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Jodie, I know I will soon.  I think I'm just still trying to get over the initial sugar cravings right now.

TP - Can I have SF Popsicles?  They are only 15 cals a piece.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

You can do anything you like.

Hell, I didn't even want you to start cutting this early.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's not a very good way to motivate me, thanks!


Hmm, I didn't realize that was my job.

One would think that standing on a stage, half-naked, in front of hundreds of people would be motivation enough.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You can do anything you like.
> 
> Hell, I didn't even want you to start cutting this early.


*sigh* I know you didn't want me to start this early but you know I'm stubborn like that.

In all seriousness though, do you really think SF popsicles are not good to have?



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Hmm, I didn't realize that was my job.
> 
> One would think that standing on a stage, half-naked, in front of hundreds of people would be motivation enough.


 Yeah, that's a scary thought! Last time I stood up there repeating, "Nobody is staring at me, Nobody is staring at me" 

A little support from you would be nice though


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

TP will give you support, you just have to hunt through all his dry sarcasm to find it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> TP will give you support, you just have to hunt through all his dry sarcasm to find it.


Don't have the energy to do so today.  Because today is an off day from the gym, I decided to make it 1 more no carb day. So I'm severely depleated and cranky.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> TP will give you support, you just have to hunt through all his dry sarcasm to find it.


Amazing.

Some people get it.  Most just think I'm an a-hole.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Jodi - Don't worry 'bout the nibble of jerky and the SF popsicle.  We know your iron will and determination are gonna get you to the stage in crazy lean conditioning.

One question - when you're cutting approx how many grams of protein per pound of bodyweight do you eat?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Really? My chest isnt sore at all. Maybe I was focusing on my arm too much..


Did I say this?   Ouch..




			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Amazing.
> 
> Some people get it. Most just think I'm an a-hole.


I actually find it quite hilarious!  We used to have a member "Vanity" and he had the same sence of humor.  I bet he didnt even crack a smile...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I actually find it quite hilarious! We used to have a member "Vanity" and he had the same sence of humor. I bet he didnt even crack a smile...


I always thought that guy was a little weird :/


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

TP smiles, don't let him fool ya. Hard shell soft center


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi - Don't worry 'bout the nibble of jerky and the SF popsicle. We know your iron will and determination are gonna get you to the stage in crazy lean conditioning.
> 
> One question - when you're cutting approx how many grams of protein per pound of bodyweight do you eat?


Thanks NG   Gonna give it my best if I can stop thinking about food   Why do I have to like food so damn much? 

To answer your question, typically I get 150G per day, so it's only slightly over 1G per lb.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1/4 C. FF Cheddar
1 Sesathin
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
3 C. Romaine
2 T. ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1/4 C. FF Cheddar
1 Sesathin
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna (the chunk stuff  )
Romaine
2T. ACV
1 C. Kidney Beans
1/2 Apple
1 Sesathin

Meal 4:
4 oz. Ostrich
1 WW Tortillas
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll post my workout later, I can't find my book


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Meal 4:
> *4 oz. Ostrich*


how was that?  Where did you buy it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm still mad that the Costco over here didn't have the ostrich, only the buffalo. I can get ostrich at the Whole Foods Market, but it's expensive there. Blah.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2004)

The ostrich is great.  Its so low in fat so its not greasy and nasty like ground beef but it tasted like a hamburger  It's only 2G fat for 4 oz.  Can't beat that!

Aggies - What company does your Costco sell for Buffalo?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I can't find my book.  I must have left it at the gym again 

yesterday was shoulders with half reps and a drop set.  My delts were burning!  I hate doing lateral raises but its one I need the most


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2004)

Weight:  1​​31.8​Chest:  36​Arms:  11.75​Waist:  28.75​Abs at naval:  33​Lower Abs:  34​Hips:  35.75​Under Butt around thighs:  36​Thigh:  22​Calf:  14​

Here are my beginning measurements. I doesn't look like SesaThin was able to keep up with me on this past weekends the pig out weekend.  That's alright, as of today I have 15 weeks. I should be able to do alot in this time.​


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 5, 2004)

I can't remember, but I didn't buy it because it was outrageously high in fat. Sorry. I've also seen buffalo at Trader Joe's and the Whole Foods Market. They all seem to be pretty high in fat though also.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah, I just saw that ostrich today... Interesting, might have to try it next time.  I cook the buffalo on the George T. Grill and I think it cooks out a lot of the fat.  Comes out way leaner then the lean beef.  You can tell because it is so dry.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

CourtQueen said:
			
		

> yeah, I just saw that ostrich today... Interesting, might have to try it next time. I cook the buffalo on the George T. Grill and I think it cooks out a lot of the fat. Comes out way leaner then the lean beef. You can tell because it is so dry.


Becareful buying ground buffalo. It's not as lean as everyone thinks. I prefer Buffalo steaks, now those are lean 

As far as the ground Ostrich, there was like no fat and still very yummy!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Weight: 1​​31.8​
> 
> Chest: 36​Arms: 11.75​Waist: 28.75​Abs at naval: 33​Lower Abs: 34​Hips: 35.75​Under Butt around thighs: 36​Thigh: 22​Calf: 14​
> 
> ...


I think I should have waited another day or two for measurements.  I knew I was  holding alot of water this week for last weekends cheat but I didn't realize HOW much!  I weighed myself this morning and I was down another pound, but here's the thing...........yesterday was high carb day and typically  after high carb day I *gain* 2 pounds.  So anyway, next weeks measurements should be a bit more comforting for me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, yesterday I did back and it was a high carb day.  Oatmeal pancakes, ww pasta and fiber one cereal where the main courses 

Today was bis/tris and a no carb day.  Nothing special but I did have more ostrich


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
3 C. Romaine
ACV
2 Fish Oil
1 SesaThin

Meal 3:
3 oz. WW Pasta
3 oz. Ground Turkey
Mushrooms/Peppers/Onion/Garlic and Fresh Tomatos
1 SesaThin
1/2 Apple

Meal 4
3 oz. Chix
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Started Phase III Today.  Because this week only required working out twice, I decided to split up both routines to make it a 4 day workout week.  I don't want to only workout 2 days this week while preparing for a competition.  Another thing.........I'm not backing out and this is per TP, but I will only be completing 3 weeks of Phase III.  TP thinks week for would be too much for me while in this caloric deficit.

I am not feeling very well today and probably should not have gone to the gym but oh well.  I didn't do _too_ bad considering but weight is a bit lower than norm.

Today:  Part 1 of Workout A

2 warmup sets per bodypart

2 Incline BB Press:  95x9, 95x7
2 Standing Military Press:  60x9, 60x8
2 WG Dips:  BWx9, BWx8
2 DBCG:  40x9, 40x8
2 BB Squat:  205x6, 185x8
2 SLDL:  135x12, 155x8


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm not so sure it was smart doing triceps again yesterday after doing them on Sunday.  

I can't move my arms today and putting a bra on was a chore today.  I was actually sweating


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

Just don't wear one


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just don't wear one


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

In a few weeks of dieting that won't be an issue.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> TP thinks week for would be too much for me while in this caloric deficit.


TP speaketh the truth.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> In a few weeks of dieting that won't be an issue.


Youve got it easy post comp, though... if your bulk isnt the cleanest, you can just tell everyone youre "re-womanizing" yourself. 

If a man goes overboard, though, he "womanizes" too... its just not as attractive.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Bitch tits!

Unfortunately that won't work for me anymore.  I'm done bulking.  No more muscle for me.  I'm finally happy with the amount I have and do not wish to build anymore.  Post-comp I plan on just maintaining what I have and staying lean.  I'll probably try to work on some trouble areas that could use a little more definition but nothing drastic as bulking.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

I dont understand why youd ever want to stop adding muscle... especially if youre natural.  It's such a cool friggin challenge. 

Although, its probably a little hard for me to envision wanting no more muscle when ive got the muscle mass of a prepubescent girl.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Sure if I want to be huge but I don't.  I still like having a petite frame and want to keep it that way.  I know I have the potential to put on alot more muscle if I want and that scares the hell out me  

You don't think I have enough?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery Stalks
2 Fish

Meal 3:
Lg. Coffee w/ 1T. Half N Half
3.5 oz. Chix
3 C. Romaine
1.5 T. ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
6 oz. Cod
1 C. Green Beans
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protien
2 Fish

I'm so hungry..........
I'm stuffing my face with my oatmeal cookies tomorrow


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sure if I want to be huge but I don't. I still like having a petite frame and want to keep it that way. I know I have the potential to put on alot more muscle if I want and that scares the hell out me
> 
> You don't think I have enough?


I just think itd be awesome to see how far you can go naturally.  I mean, its not like its hard to lose the muscle later if you dont like it.

Besides, you dont want to miss out on the fun of a bulk, do you?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I just think itd be awesome to see how far you can go naturally. I mean, its not like its hard to lose the muscle later if you dont like it.
> 
> Besides, you dont want to miss out on the fun of a bulk, do you?


Your kidding me right?  It took over 6 months last year to lose 2 inches of muscle off my legs when I over-developed them.  I did it slow so they wouldn't get too flabby.  I don't want to ever have to do that again and the scary part was that I'm sure my quads would have grown more 

I don't want to know where I could go naturally.  I'd be afraid of what I'd look like.    I respect those women that get huge and ripped naturally or not, its all hard now matter what.  Its alot of work but just because I respect them and their decisions doesn't mean I want the same for me


----------



## Novo (Jun 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I still like having a petite frame and want to keep it that way


And I _envy_ you that petite frame Jodi, since I'm still trying to accept that whatever positive changes lifting and diet make ... I will always have a frame that says "barn door!"  Still, no point regreting what you can't change hey, just got to get on and work with what you have.

I think it's great that you know exactly what you want, have the knowledge, experience and dedication to work for it, and don't let other people's opinions sway that  ... even if I can _completely_ understand guys wanting to kill you for working to take 2" OFF your legs! Life just ain't fair sometimes


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I think you look super hot now  !!! I build muscle really easily in my legs, my upper body is my challenge and of course dieting!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> And I _envy_ you that petite frame Jodi, since I'm still trying to accept that whatever positive changes lifting and diet make ... I will always have a frame that says "barn door!"  Still, no point regreting what you can't change hey, just got to get on and work with what you have.
> 
> I think it's great that you know exactly what you want, have the knowledge, experience and dedication to work for it, and don't let other people's opinions sway that  ... even if I can _completely_ understand guys wanting to kill you for working to take 2" OFF your legs! Life just ain't fair sometimes


Thanks Novo 

Just bulking this past winter was on the board of iffy for me.  I wanted to do it then I didn't want to, I wanted and didn't..............so on and so on............  But I knew that if I wanted to compete in BB this year I had to.  I have women friends at the gym that compete in middleweight and heavy and they look fantastic but for myself and my liking its too much.  I'm happy with what I have, now I just have to maintain it 

As far as my legs,  yeah, there were a few people here begging me not to do but I had too.  I looked funny


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well I think you look super hot now  !!! I build muscle really easily in my legs, my upper body is my challenge and of course dieting!


Thank you Andrea   I think most women build legs easy.  I lean out my upper body fast but I can't get rid of the damn tummy 

You'll reach your goals too and you are doing fantastic.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your kidding me right? It took over 6 months last year to lose 2 inches of muscle off my legs when I over-developed them. I did it slow so they wouldn't get too flabby. I don't want to ever have to do that again and the scary part was that I'm sure my quads would have grown more
> 
> I don't want to know where I could go naturally. I'd be afraid of what I'd look like.  I respect those women that get huge and ripped naturally or not, its all hard now matter what. Its alot of work but just because I respect them and their decisions doesn't mean I want the same for me


Yeah, i see your point.  I guess im just envious.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd love to take another 2 inchs off mine.  I got more fat there than anywhere.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'd love to take another 2 inchs off mine. I got more fat there than anywhere.


That's how I feel about my tummy


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Sesathin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Romaine
ACV 
8 Oat Cookies 
1 WW LC Tortilla
2 Fish

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Green Beans
1 C. Fiber One
1 C. LC FF Milk
3 Oat Cookies
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts (TP is this ok?  I'm waking in the middle of the night hungry so I know I need more fat here)
1 SesaThin
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

I thought I had energy for today's workout and I felt good but when I tried lifting I couldn't lift as much as I thought.  My workout was still good but weight is down a speck.

2 BB Row:  135x9, 135x8
2 Chin Ups:  BWx10, BWx8
2 DB Curl:  25x10, 25x8

*Superset:*
2 Cable Curl:  70x7, 60x10
2 Reverse Cable Press:  100x10, 100x9

Superset:
2 DB Standing Calves:  60x10, 65x10
2 DB Shrug:  60x10, 65x5 (lost grip)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Once nice thing I've noticed so far this week......................

NO DOMS!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 10, 2004)

When your doing carb cycling do you still have to count your calories?  How many do you usually eat?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

No I don't really count, its mostly in my head . I know how much I'm eating. For instance on a no carb day my guesstimation is 1000-1100 cals, low carb arount 1500-1600 and high carb I have no clue


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Its easy to figure out really.

I eat 30G protein per meals * 5 meals = 600 cals

So on and so forth.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

No workout today.  No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
2 Fish
1 SesThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
3 Celery

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts - TP hasn't said no yet


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok, nuts it is 

Seriously, I think my fat is low enough that my body can handle the 15G.

Still no DOMS which is a nice change.  Although I'm not expecting it to last as we increase the workouts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about 1 oz of nuts, so long as it trul is one ounce.

We'll cut it later though.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

The littlest things make me happy right now 

Yes it is truly 1 oz.  I buy the little 1oz. packets at Sam's Club for Scott and stare at them everyday.  I'm afraid during one of the nights that I wake up because I'm so hungry I might eat them.  That's why I figured I needed to add some fat in before bed so I stop waking up at night.  So far so good.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

morning


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Stephen, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks ... that meant a lot 
Hope you're right on track for your comp


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

So far so good.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The littlest things make me happy right now


A line like that is just begging for a comment.  But I will be good tonight.


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

Var, do you know that Jodi used to be a New Englander, too?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> A line like that is just begging for a comment. But I will be good tonight.


Hey, at least I'm getting some 

How's Spain?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

Spain is very hot.  Unfortunately I'm about a 4 hour ride from the beach. Work is keeping me very busy and the days are flying by.  One more week and I get to go home for a week or two, maybe even three if I'm lucky.  

I'm interested to see all the TP-PT people come straggling across the finish line.  I've noticed several dropouts along the way.  Good to see you're hanging in there.  I don't always comment in your journal, but I do always read.


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Var, do you know that Jodi used to be a New Englander, too?


I did know that!  NH right?  One of my favorite places to hike!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Spain is very hot. Unfortunately I'm about a 4 hour ride from the beach. Work is keeping me very busy and the days are flying by. One more week and I get to go home for a week or two, maybe even three if I'm lucky.
> 
> I'm interested to see all the TP-PT people come straggling across the finish line. I've noticed several dropouts along the way. Good to see you're hanging in there. I don't always comment in your journal, but I do always read.


Nah, I don't quit unless I'm force too.

That's great you get to go home soon.  I'm sure you are looking forward to that .

My sister was an exchange student in Spain for a year when she was in college.  She loved it and had alot of fun.  I've never been there.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes it is truly 1 oz. I buy the little 1oz. packets at Sam's Club for Scott and stare at them everyday. I'm afraid during one of the nights that I wake up because I'm so hungry I might eat them.


You mean like Rock, with his fist in the PB jar?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a bad habit of doing the same thing 

Last competition dieting I was staying with my Grandparents one night and woke up at 3AM or so with a jar of peanuts in 1 hand a handful in the other and I was chomping away.  I cried to TP the next day.  

That's why I know I need to catch this fast and resolve the issue before it happens


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats crazy that you will just wake up like that already in the kitchen.  What if you accidently fell or something?  Scary!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

I've been sleep walking since I was a kid.  Now I eat/sleep walk   Although I don't recall doing that since last year with the peanuts.

I had roommate one time and I actually crawled into bed with him one night.  It's a good think his girlfriend wasn't staying over at the time.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

lmao!

Sleep eating


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao!
> 
> Sleep eating


one of my firends will sleep walk into the kitchen and take a handful of cereal or some food and eat it as he walks back to bed.  He then will lie down with it and the dry cereal will fall all over his bed.  His wife got pissed because she kept waking up with honey smacks in her hair......LMAO, the shit really hit the fan when she woke up one morning with a MARS bar stuck to her back


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha 

at least its not ice cream... or chocolate syrup


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I had roommate one time and I actually crawled into bed with him one night. It's a good think his girlfriend wasn't staying over at the time.


And just what had you been dreaming about _that_ night?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> one of my firends will sleep walk into the kitchen and take a handful of cereal or some food and eat it as he walks back to bed. He then will lie down with it and the dry cereal will fall all over his bed. His wife got pissed because she kept waking up with honey smacks in her hair......LMAO, the shit really hit the fan when she woke up one morning with a MARS bar stuck to her back


  I'd be pissed to.

I at least finish the food or wake up before going back to bed


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> And just what had you been dreaming about _that_ night?


Wouldn't you like to know.  

Actually, I don't remember


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Yesterday Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Green Beans
1 SesaThin

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
1 WW Tortilla
8 Oat Cookies 
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
4.25 oz. Ostrich
1 C. Broccoli
1 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Fresh Tomatos
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
1 SesaThin


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

When I was training I kept waking up eating jars of peanut butter! Jodi told me I had to lock my cabinets that it was out of control


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

I had a bit more stength then I thought I did yesterday, hence the higher reps.  

2 CG Pulldowns:  100x15, 105x10
2 Cable Row:  105x10, 105x9
2 Leg Press:  450x6, 360x10
2 Lying Leg Curl:  100x7, 95x8
2 Hack Squat:  180x10, 180x9


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I was training I kept waking up eating jars of peanut butter! Jodi told me I had to lock my cabinets that it was out of control


Yeah, you were worse than me. At least I only did it once!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I was training I kept waking up eating jars of peanut butter! Jodi told me I had to lock my cabinets that it was out of control


yeah, peanut butter is rough on the diet.  i just want to eat the whole jar everytime I open it up to take out a tbsp.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't have PB in the house or I'm done for.  The oz. of nuts I can handle they are all pre-packaged.  If its open, like a jar of nuts or PB I can't control myself.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Dieting sucks ass!

Major sugar craving today even though it was high carb day. I found myself dipping my finger it into the BSL Chocolate flavor for my whey and eating it today.  I have 5 flavors, maybe I should try the others too


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Dieting sucks ass!
> 
> Major sugar craving today even though it was high carb day. I found myself dipping my finger it into the BSL Chocolate flavor for my whey and eating it today.  I have 5 flavors, maybe I should try the others too


LOOOL

Fruit didnt help the cravings at all?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

No 

Now I have to suffer through NC day today


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Yesterday High Carb Day

Meal 1:
Oatmeal Pancakes
Oat Cookies
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
Fiber One
FF LC Milk
30G Whey
Oat Cookies
Brown Rice
SesaThin

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 4:
4 oz. Turkey
Beans
Brown Rice
Green Beans
1 WW Tortilla
1 WG Bread
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Whey
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Yesterdays Workout.  My strength was decent yesterday, can't complain.  I was happy with my lifts for a change.

2 Low CrossOvers:  30x9, 30x7
2 BB Bench:  115x7, 115x6
2 DBCG:  40x9, 40x8
2 Lateral Raise:  20x8, 20x6
2 Rotary Calve:  150x10, 150x9
2 BB Shrugs:  180x9, 180x8


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

I just got back from the gym and I feel pretty damn good today. I love working out the day after high carb day. My lifts are always decent and I have lots of energy. Its too damn bad I can't feel like this everyday


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

> Its too damn bad I can't feel like this everyday


 You can...make everyday a high carb day


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Ummm right..............I wish.  Comp in 14 weeks wouldn't look to promising if I did that.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Today - No carb day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
Green Beans
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Ostrich
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
1 Can Tuna
1 C. Broccoli
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Today's Workout - I decided to split up Phase III week 2 like I did last week.  Except this week will be 6 days working out instead of 4.  I can't only workout for 3 days in 1 week and feel comfortable with it right now.  

2 Incline Press:  95x10, 95x8
2 Military Press:  60x9, 60x8
2 WG Dips:  BWx12, BWx10
2 DBCG:  40x8, 40x7
2 BB Squat:  205x8, 205x6
2 SLDL:  155x10, 155x9

I was pleased with today's workout and strength.  That's one thing that really sucks about dieting.............some days your strength is better than others.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice mil press and dips!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Monolith 

The presses were eh, alright.  The dips were decent though.  There use to be a time I could hold a 25lb db in betweeen my feet and do dips.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Chix
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
1 C. Pinto Beans
ACV
1 WW Tortilla
1 SesaThin
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
3.75 oz. Chix
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Pinto Beans
1 WW Tortilla
1/2 Apple
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
1 SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

I had my posing class before my workout today.  I think posing really affected my workout because I was drained afterwards.  My lifts were pretty poor today   Ah well, sacrafice I guess because I really need to learn to pose.

2 BB Row:  135x9, 135x8
2 Chin Up:  BWx7, BWx6
2 DB Curl:  25x8, 25x7

*Superset*
2 Cable Curl:  60x10, 60x8
2 Reverse Cable Press:  100x10, 100x8

*Superset*:
2 DB Calf:  75x8, 75x7
2 DB Shrug:  75x8, 75x6


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

Posing class??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

That's cool your in a posing class! Is it private or open to the public?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

It's not really a class.  There are 2 women at my gym that have been competing for a long time.  One day talking with them, they offered their help.  So once a week now I will be learning how to pose with them.   They are huge...........I feel so little standing next to them   One is middleweight and the other heavyweight.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jodi - I envy your dedication, you Rock!  you will be a machine come comp time. 

BTW - quick question.  Any books or references you would recommend reading for nutritional/fitness info?

Thanks
 Iain


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Thats awesome to have two veterans there to help with your posing!  Youre gonna rock this comp.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Jodi - I envy your dedication, you Rock! you will be a machine come comp time.
> 
> BTW - quick question. Any books or references you would recommend reading for nutritional/fitness info?
> 
> ...


Thanks Iain 

Books?  Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Thats awesome to have two veterans there to help with your posing! Youre gonna rock this comp.


Thanks Monolith 

I'm pretty fortunate I think.  They are awesome.  They are both competing in 3 weeks here in Phoenix.  I'm going to the show, I can't wait to see them in action   They are killer lean its unbelievable seeing them pose.  Muscles popping out from everywhere.   I can only hope I look somewhat as good as they do.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain
> 
> Books? Are you looking for something in particular?


Nothing in Particular, Just want to learn a little. As I have seen how much you have grown here. Just figured you would have some good Ideas where to start.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, the only books I've read are NHE, which I thought was a waste.  It's your standard low carb diet.    I also read Lyle's Keto book which was decent but again, a low carb diet neither of which I will ever follow again.

Other than that, I have a great trainer  , excellent refereneces and ready material at Avant's site and I read and reasearch alot on the internet.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Jodi, how is Lyle's keto book?  I was thinking of buying that and his UD2.0 book.  Does he bring up anything new?  Is it worth the $20?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jodi..posing takes alot out of you.  Learn them early!

Oh...get your routine together early too!  Mine sucked.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Jodi, 

 I don't know why I just noticed the link in your sig. That is a great bunch of information you have gathered together! Thanks for all the hard work in putting that together.   Also, good luck on your comp. YOu are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Jodi. Why are you against low carb dieting? Bad experiences?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, how is Lyle's keto book? I was thinking of buying that and his UD2.0 book. Does he bring up anything new? Is it worth the $20?


I thought it was an EXCELLENT baseline for beginners.  I do think its worth it but it is easy read.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi..posing takes alot out of you. Learn them early!
> 
> Oh...get your routine together early too! Mine sucked.


Funny you say that.  I was going to ask you something today.  Did you hurt like hell the next day?

I swear I'm in more freaking muscle pain today than I am from lifting these past few weeks that were tough


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi,
> 
> I don't know why I just noticed the link in your sig. That is a great bunch of information you have gathered together! Thanks for all the hard work in putting that together.  Also, good luck on your comp. YOu are an inspiration to us all.


Thanks HC 

I try to keep that link updated so if there is ever anything I should add, please let me know


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi. Why are you against low carb dieting? Bad experiences?


Bad experience, not while I was on a low carb plan, more like when I tried coming off of it.

My body was messed up. Once I decided to try other things and come off low carb diets my body halted and fought me for a while. My body could no longer process carbs properly and any carb days that consisted more than 50G carbs killed me. I was literally in pain for a while. I could not go to the bathroom properly  and I was bloated with more than 50G per DAY! It was torture. I use to dread low carb days, never mind high carb days. High carb days were obviously the worst. I couldn't eat many carbs but I knew my body needed them. FOr the first month or so I was happier on No carb days than any other day. It took a bit for my body to kick into gear again and sometimes I still have issues that I never had before but I love my carbs now and I have energy in the gym that I never had before.  Also, after doing low carb for almost 2 years and never getting far didn't help.  Once I switched and followed TP's advice (mind you it was comp dieting so I was stricter) I became leaner than I ever have and still enjoyed having more carbs.


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry about your experiences, thanks for all the info. I guess peoples bodies react differently. Im trying to keep my carbs at 120-daily. (You know my approx weight) Any other advice? Too low / high???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Keep your carbs at 1G per lb of bodyweight so then there is no need for a refeed and you keep just enough glycogen.  If you go lower then you should refeed which I would NEVER recommend for you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1/4 C. LCFF Milk
1/2 Slice FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Canned Chix
Romaine
ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
30G Protein
2 Fish
Celery

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts

I know too many shakes but I was in class last night and ran out of time.   Trust me I was freaking starving yesterday but today is high carb day


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Sometimes I'm more hungry on high carb day than no carb day.    I never understood that.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy High Carb Day to you
Happy High Carb Day to you
Happy High Carb Day dear Jodi
Happy High Carb Day to you


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

what is a _SesaThin?_


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what is a _SesaThin?_


Its an Avant product.  Supposed to increase fat burning...among other things


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

lol, I thought it was some type of wafer or cracker!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks NG   Scott is especially happy today too, he doesn't have to hear my bitching and crankiness 

Prince - SesaThin is my new favorite supplement.  I take it everyday but when I overfeed, like today, it helps keep fat gain to a min.  I was pigging out pre-comp diet and I didn't gain.  It was great.


----------



## axgar (Jun 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sometimes I'm more hungry on high carb day than no carb day.  I never understood that.


Good question.  I haven't tried carb cycling but I was wondering if hunger became a factor. Hmmm?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

It's quite odd.  I think I'll ask over at Avant and see if someone know


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Funny you say that. I was going to ask you something today. Did you hurt like hell the next day?
> 
> I swear I'm in more freaking muscle pain today than I am from lifting these past few weeks that were tough


I think it is harder than lifting.  You have to squeeze for so long!  I swear I was almost trimbling on that stage doing my mandatories.  Sweated really bad too!  Thought they would never let us go.  Night was worse than the morning.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG - I shake so bad practicing.  They told me I need to work on flexing/posing and relaxing ever so slightly so that I don't shake.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

High Carb Day 

Meal 1:
30G Protein
Oats
Fiber One
LC FF Milk
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Canned Chix
Northern Beans
Pinto Beans
Romaine
ACV
WW Tortilla
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin

Meal 4:
7 oz. Cod
Asparagus
Brown Rice
Oats
WW Tortilla
1/2 Apple
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a great workout today   I felt strong and my weights went up a bit.  It felt good for a change.

2 CG Pulldowns:  1109x, 110x8
2 Cable Row:  105x10, 105x9
2 Leg Press:  450x9, 450x8
2 Lying Leg Curl:  105x7, 105x6
2 Hack Squats:  200x9, 200x8


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG - I shake so bad practicing. They told me I need to work on flexing/posing and relaxing ever so slightly so that I don't shake.


Floyd would always tell me to be graceful that it all had to flow...I was like...I'm not a girlie girl!  I don't like being foofoo fluffy and stuff.  Spend lots of time on your routine too!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Floyd would always tell me to be graceful that it all had to flow...I was like...I'm not a girlie girl! I don't like being foofoo fluffy and stuff. Spend lots of time on your routine too!


  I hear that.

I don't have a routine yet.  In a few weeks we are going to work on one and then incorporate that into my sessions with them.  That should be fun.  I hope I don't have to do any sort of dance moves because I'm your typical white girl on the dance floor doing the Whitey's Shuffle


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Whitey shuffle LMAO!!


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 16, 2004)

the whitey shuffle!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

Yup, that's about as great as I look on the dance floor 

Although it doesn't stop me.  I still love going out dancing and partying


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG - I shake so bad practicing. They told me I need to work on flexing/posing and relaxing ever so slightly so that I don't shake.


Yeah, the shake will go away after awhile.  i still shake a bit on some poses becasue I squeeze everything so hard.  I start to get really red all over when I do that....lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

Just don't look like you are ready to take a shit on stage.  

I've see people posing like that during a competition and it cracks me up.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just don't look like you are ready to take a shit on stage.
> 
> I've see people posing like that during a competition and it cracks me up.


I don't know what I am going to look like but it will probably be pretty fun since I taught myself how to pose....hahahaha


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just don't look like you are ready to take a shit on stage.
> 
> I've see people posing like that during a competition and it cracks me up.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> the whitey shuffle!


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals - No Carb Day 

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1 Slice FF Cheese (hey gotta have it seeing its going away in 1 week)
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
1 SesaThin

Meal 4: (I know but I had school again)
30G Protein
2 Fish 

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
SesaThin

Workout is in my book which is in my truck.  I'll post it later.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

OMG my workout was a bit weak today   I didn't seem to have the energy.  Yesterday being no carb day, I'm sure had ALOT to do with it 

On a good note - Scott and I decided to head to Vegas next weekend   Too bad I'm dieting   That's ok it will still be fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

Have fun in Vegas!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks   It will be fun.

No yummy Vegas buffets for me though.  

At least shortly after the comp I'll be heading to Vegas again for the O - Pig out time


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2004)

Updated Stats

Date........................6/5..........6/19
Weight.....................131.8........129          
Chest.......................36..........35.75
Arms........................11.75......11.75
Abs at navel..............33..............32
Lower Abs.................34...........33.5
Hips.........................35.75.......35.5
Under butt/thighs.......36..........35.75
Thigh.......................22..............22
Calf.........................14..............14


----------



## Monolith (Jun 19, 2004)

Awesome stat changes, Jodi.  Only the stuff that you want to see decrease did.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Monolith  Hopefully it keeps coming off the tummy. 

So for all the non-believers of transdermal fat burners............I lost 1 inch around your abdominals in 2 weeks while retaining LBM and staying out of starvation mode (even though I'm hungry) with the help of Lipo Ultra. Some people the transdermals don't help but for me, they work great.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Monolith  Hopefully it keeps coming off the tummy.
> 
> So for all the non-believers of transdermal fat burners............I lost 1 inch around your abdominals in 2 weeks while retaining LBM and staying out of starvation mode (even though I'm hungry) with the help of Lipo Ultra. Some people the transdermals don't help but for me, they work great.


yeah, I don't know, the lipo-derm didn't do anything for me??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Some peeps have great results with it, others it doesn't affect.  I guess I'm fortunate because its damn near impossible for me to lose much in that area, nevermind an inch in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals - High Carb Day

Meal 1:
Oatmeal Pancakes
SesaThin

Meal 2:
WW Pasta
Ground Ostrich
Homemade Sauce, no sugar 
Peppers/Onions/Mushrooms
SesaThin

Meal 3:
30G Protein
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Green Beans
Lots and lots of Oat Cookies
Brown Rice
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
3 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout:

Incline Press: 95x8, 95x7
Military Press: 60x8, 60x7
Dips: BWx13, BWx10
DB CG: 40x8, 40x7
BB Squat: 185x8, 185x6
SLDL: 155x10, 155x9
BB Row: 135x8, 135x8
Chin Up: BWx9, BWx6
DB Curl: 25x10, 25x8

_Superset_
Cable Curl: 60x10, 60x9
Reverse Cable Curl: 100x10, 100x9

_Superset_
DB Calves: 75x9, 75x6
DB Shrug: 75x9, 75x7


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday's Workout:
> 
> BB Squat: 185x8, 185x6


Wow!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Rob but this must be your first time in my journal   185 is a bad day


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Rob but this must be your first time in my journal  185 is a bad day


hahaha, yeah she is an over 200 chick


----------



## Yanick (Jun 20, 2004)

holy crap Jodi, you can squat more than all of my friends (aside from pat, that is)!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> holy crap Jodi, you can squat more than all of my friends (aside from pat, that is)!!


hahahahaha, your freinds are so weak!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi does 225 for reps normally.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL - thats only after a good carb day though.  On the low or no carb days I'm lucky I can do the 185.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Yesterday No carb day and a much needed day off from the gym.

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. LC FF Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
SesaThin
2 Fish
Green Beans

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
Asparagus
SesaThin

Meal 4:
7 oz. Buffalo Steak
Green Beans
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
2 Fish
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

These women are kicking my ass learning how to pose.   I can barely move when I'm done and I always have to workout afterwards.  My workout wasn't bad because I was already warmed up at that point, but OMG.......I'm so tired now.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

What does buffalo steak taste like??? Beef? What is the fat content like?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

I eat buffalo steak and ostrich steak and they both taste like beef to me.    Except much leaner and tender.

Buffalo - 4 oz. = 4G Fat
Ostrich - 4 oz. = 2G Fat


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
3/4 C. Northern Beans
4 Oat Cookies
SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Apple
Sesathin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Workout 1/2 today 1/2 tomorrow

2 CG Pulldown:  115x8, 115x7
2 Cable Row:  110x9, 110x8
2 Leg Press:  450x8, 450x6
2 Lying Leg Curl:  105x6, 100x7
2 Hack Squat:  220x9, 220x7


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

By the end of this week I'll be changing some things. I'll probably start a new journal too.  Diet will no long contain dairy or wheat products. I'll be staying with a H/N/L/N/H/L/N cycle until progress slows down.

I'll also be done TP-PT so my training will be different as well. Still working with TP on that one


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Yesterday - No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
1 Slice FF Cheese
2 Fish
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Canned Chix
Romaine
ACV
SesaThin

Meal 4:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 oz. Peanuts

Don't have my book on me but I did the other half the previous day's workout.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! I got the Lipo Ultra.  I'm using it on my legs.  It says do not exceed 8 pumps at one application.   Does that mean 8 pumps total or 8 pumps per leg?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

I saw your question in Jodie's journal and I answered it there for you but I don't mind answering again 

It's 8 pumps TOTAL 2 times per day, 12 hours apart


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Today - High Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
Oats
2 Fish
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Canned Chix
Romaine
ACV
Brown Rice
SesaThin
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
7 oz. Cod
1 C. Broccoli
Brown Rice
Oats
SesaThin
2 Fish
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chix
1/2 oz. Peanuts


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Today's Workout:

Incline Press: 95x9, 95x8
Military Press: 60x9, 60x8
Dips: BWx14, BWx11
DB CG: 40x9, 40x8
BB Squat: 205x7, 205x5
SLDL: 155x10, 155x9
BB Row: 145x7, 145x5.5 
Chin Up: BWx10, BWx7
DB Curl: 30x7, 25x8

Superset
Cable Curl: 65x8, 65x6
Reverse Cable Curl: 110x8, 110x7

Superset
DB Calves: 75x8, 75x6
DB Shrug: 75x8, 75x6


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jodi, what attachment are we supposed to use for the cable curls, and reverse cable curls?  I used the straight bar...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

I use the revolving curl bar. It's easier on my wrists.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh thats right you have a bad wrist. 

I was wondering if I could use the v-bar for the reverse pressdowns?  Or just keep it the same?  I think I would be able to do more weight with the v-bar though.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't see why not.  I know TP loves the VBar pressdowns. Use what is going to work for you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Morning Jodi!    Thanks for answering that, twice!! LOL!!  

Your workouts are always so inspiring, I hope I'm that strong one day!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Jodi!  Thanks for answering that, twice!! LOL!!
> 
> Your workouts are always so inspiring, I hope I'm that strong one day!


I hope that one day I am strong as her too


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2004)

No problem Andrea 

LOL @ Funky.  We never did get the chance to workout together yet.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No problem Andrea
> 
> LOL @ Funky. We never did get the chance to workout together yet.


One of these days


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Yesterday No Carb Day 

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Whites
1 FF Cheese
1/4 C. FF LC Milk
2 Fish
1 SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Green Beans
SesaThin

Meal 4:
30G Protein
Celery
2 Fish

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 oz. Peanuts
Sesathin


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout

2 CG Pulldowns: 110x9, 110x8
2 Cable Row: 105x10, 105x9
2 Leg Press: 450x8, 450x7
2 Lying Leg Curl: 105x7, 105x6
2 Hack Squats: 220x9, 220x8
2 Low CrossOvers: 35x9, 35x7
2 BB Bench: 115x7, 115x6
2 DBCG: 40x9, 40x8
2 Lateral Raise: 20x8, 20x6



Superset

2 Rotary Calve: 170x10, 170x9
2 BB Shrugs: 180x9, 180x8


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Today will be my last day doing TP-PT Training.  I will be starting a new 5 day split as of tomorrow.

Maybe a new journal too.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

So??  How do you like TP-PT?  Results?  Impressions?  Dont leave us hangin, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

I got my legs back 

I, unfortunately, was not a good test for this program though.  I was getting ready to cut, I was cheating and my meals were out of whack most of the time.  If I followed as it should have been, I would have been at the very least at maintenance cals if not bulking.  Then I would have really packed on some muscle.  

My legs are developed again and they just don't look like blobs anymore.  I have definition again that I lost when I stopped squatting out of fear.  If nothing else, this program helped me get my legs back and I squat again, even if I still don't like it  

I also notice more size in my anterior delts which is good because I needed it.  Now if I could just develop that damn cap 

Overall the program was good.  The workouts were hard and I really like the every week change.  I don't care for the same routine week in and week out.  I love change so this was fun.


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I got my legs back


Where did they go???


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

So would you use TP-PT in the future?  Diet aside, do you think youve had better gains on this program than your previous push/pull routine?  Roughly the same?  Less?

 Got any before/after measurements?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

Jill, last year I decided to shrink my quad muscles.  Bad idea   Well, I got em back 

Monolith, sorry, I don't have measurements for you.  It would be too difficult to determine that, given the different circumstances for that.  I really like push/pull but I enjoyed TP's program as well.  Push/Pull I was in maintenance/bulk so that is where I put on my size.  TP-PT, I was cutting.  Too many variables to determine.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

Guess im just gonna have to try it to find out.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

You'll enjoy it.  Start it now


----------

